# Audio / Video >  Lauka efekta traņi?

## MartinsDz

Labdien, sen jau nekas nav darīts tāpēc izdomāju ka jāuzcep pastūzis prasības nekas īpašs jauda 150-200W high end izstrādājums, tiks izmantots mikrene LME49811 un gals būvēts uz lauķiem (ieteica jo skaņa esot tuvāk lampai) vai ir kāds labāks variants par šiem lauķiem 2SK1530/2SJ201?
Kā jūs domājiet vai ir prātīgi būvēt tādu verķi uz impulsa barokli vai tomēr pieturētie pie dzelža, jo it-kā vietas bišiki pa maz kastē  ::  .
Paldies

----------


## osscar

nezinu, var likt 2SK1058/2SJ162 vai  2SK1530/2SJ201 , bet tie maksās daudz un grūti dabūt jamos. šķiet DIYaudio saitā 4 gab  pāri 50Usd velk....tad var tautas IRFP likt, bet tie nav 100% komp. pāris. Nezinu, ar lampu skaņu tur nav nekāda sakara. Skanējuma raksturu nosaka kropļojumu %. Lampām viņš ir liels. 2 harmoniskā dod mīkstāku skaņu, 3šā - detalizētāku skanējumu.  Bet šai mikrenei jau THD ir 0.00000%. tā ka nav vērts satraukties.

----------


## osscar

nu un ja gribēsi 200W vajadzēs 4 traņus uz kanālu.. biš padārgi.  tādas lūk cenas - man viens piedāvāja par šādu cenu:
A matched set (matched pair of SK -matched to -matched pair of SJ) is $56 + $20 Insured postage.
Man bija doma kaut kad savam F5 nomainīt irfpus pret šiem...

----------


## ddff

Par harmonikaam nebuus iisti pareizi - 2. harmonika ir tieshi 1 oktaavas attaalumaa no pamattonja un tas izklausaas "muzikaali" un visnotalj baudaami. 3. harmonika ir taa no kuras peec koncertiem siic galva un ir baiss diskomforts. Nav jau briinums- taa iekriit aiznaakoshaas oktaavas viduu starp tercu un kvintu. Pameeginiet sho uz klaviereem - uzreiz buus efekta buutiiba skaidra. Principaa jaavairaas no sheemaam un skalruniem, kur 3. harmonika ir palielinaataas devaas.

ddff

----------


## osscar

nu tas ir gaumes jautājums. Kā saka vienam māte otram meita. ja mūzika ir sarežģīta, tad otrā nebaudāma, saka k aotrā der vienkāršai mūzikai. divtaktu izejas pakāpei jau otrā tiek parasti  minimizēta. http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/distortion_feedback.pdf labs raksts IMHO, un šis ar- http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/sweet_spot.pdf

----------


## JDat

hi-end ne kad nelieto impulsbarokļus. mikrenes, arī ne vienmēr izmanto hi-end pastiprinātājos.

----------


## osscar

šīs LME sērijas mikrenes  ir baigi labas (ieejas un V pastūzis, bez galiniekiem). Gala pakāpes var pats projektēt kādas grib - AB klase, A klase, ar lauķiem, komp. vai kvazi komp. ...brīva izvēle. un barošana liekas līzd 200W. Un THD vispār na graņi fantasķiki.

----------


## osscar

barokli viennozīmīgi klasisko. Vismaz es tādai mikrenei un tādiem traņiem tādu liktu.

----------


## guguce

JDat jau kādreiz gribēja diskutēt par skaņu   ::  

Monotonai (vienveidīgai) skaņai (sinusoīda) dabā ir trīs parametri: 
1. skaļums (amplitūda), 
2. tonis (augstums), 
3. tembrs (harmonikas) - tas nosaka skanējumu. Piemēram viena nots uz dažādiem instrumentiem 
izklausās savādāk.

----------


## osscar

Nu diskutēt jau var, bet tad aizies offt. Vēl jau tumbas jāņem vērā, tām jau parasti THD ir krietni sliktāks kā pastūzim. Vismaz budžeta grupai. Labi ja nulle komats....var izspiest. IMHO ja THD tai mikreei ir zem 0.00000tad tur harmonikas nedzirdēsi  ::

----------


## MartinsDz

Nu ar pastūžu konstruēšanu esmu saskāries mazāk, interesē vai ir vērts šim draiverim galā kārt tādus lauķus? jo pēc shēmiņas tikā 250w uz katru plecu pa vienam  ::  kā neka LME arī tā neko piķo.
Un muzikants toč neesmu bet dzirde man ir laba un man patīk baudīt mūziku un es nevaru ciest to "D-klases" bumboxsus kas tik sit pa smadzenēm.  ::

----------


## osscar

nu nez 250W tur nav. ar vienu pāri ticami 80W uz 8 omi, bet pie 4 omi būs čau.

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1850.pdf

skat. shēmu ar 4 .traņiem izejā no national semi.

----------


## MartinsDz

Atradu traņus ebayā http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=2SK1 ... m270.l1313 un nav nemaz tik dārgi ja ar pasūtīšanu 8 gab tad uz kādi 40Ls  ::

----------


## defs

Impulsa barokli var gan likt iekshaa. Kaadreiz vienam U7111 iebaazu. Biju izveeleejies frekvenci uz 50kHz,bet paredzeetaa sheemaa bija domaats 25kHz. Nu nebija ilgi,ka izblieza man tos baroshanas bloka tranjus.Peec tam atliku atpakalj parasto trafu. Bet vienalga,ja sheema laba,tad domaaju,ka var gan lietot. Vieniigi jaareekinaas,ka tas dos radiotrauceejumus AM diapazonaa iipashi.

----------


## MartinsDz

Doma jau pašā pamatā ir iebāzt impulsnieku metāla kastē un uz sekundāro daļu uzbāzt pamatīgu filtru bloku, tas varētu palīdzēt  ::

----------


## osscar

nu nez ebajā 99% uz feik šitiem traņiem uzrausies,,,,man tas biedrs piedāvāja salasītus pēc parametriem. kopā jau tie paši 50 ls sanāk. Es ebajā neriskētu jamos pirkt. tikai no lielajiem piegādātājiem vai pārdevējam ar labu reputāciju. 
Var būt tev nevajag to lielo jaudu > ? tad pietiks ar vienu pāri. Var jau likt IRF pāri - data šeet ir arī tie minēti. Bet tie jau tāpat original ap 3-4 Ls velk.
Nez es liktu mazu trafu uz mikrenes barošanu un tad ar impulsnieku izejas pakāpi barotu...jau jau gribi to impulsnieku...

----------


## MartinsDz

NU par impulsnieku vēl domāju jo diezgan padārgi sanāk, bet par gala pakāpi, tev varētu būt taisnība jo nav nekādas garantijas ka neatsūtīs brāķus... sakara ar jaudu man i divas S150 un diezgan paliela telpa un tā kā esmu audiomāns tad gribās biški iegriezt "tā lai jūt", Sakarā ar IRF  ::   nu kāda tad jēga LME mikrenei  ::  tie ir no "lētā" gala kuri ir paredzēti digitāliem signāliem, gribās vismaz vienreiz uztaisīt kaut ko tādu lai pašam žoklis atkaras  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

Man tāds īsts HI - FI nesaistās ar impulsnieku. Imho, ja maz vietas - labāk viens labu traņu pāris un mazāks trafs un mazāki radiatori - kā arī būs lētāk.

----------


## osscar

Tad būvē pēc datašēta. uz 2SK1530/2SJ201  - nu kādi 100 usd par 8 traņiem + trafs uz vati 400-500 kaut kāds lētākais indel 2x42 vai 2x45VAC un  radiators. Plus lētie elektrolīti pa 1,3Ls kādi 6 uz 4700 +-....diezin vai pats labu impulsnieku lētāk par trafu savāksi...http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=24419



http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi...=500110#!50042

otrs biku dārgāks, bet labāks, indeliem neprecīzi tinumi uztīti - pat dažu V starpība ir manīta. šāds viens man ar ir DIY sabā - labs. Vēl atlaidi  dabūju  ::

----------


## MartinsDz

Kādus traņus tu piedāvā un kādā slēgumā priekšā pakaļā? Tā sāk kļūt par dilemmu... es tiko atcerējos ka man ir viena kaste kurā varēt iebāzt 400w trafiņu   ::

----------


## osscar

To,kas ir AN  lapā norādīta. Tur viss smalki paskaidrots, gan par izkliedējamajām jaudām, gan traņiem, gan BIAS settingiem. 

DIYAUDI vīri vāca šo pastūzi ar Thermaltrac traņiem izejā vai darlingtoniem. Bet nu ja gribas lauķus - tad jāver maks vaļā un par Japāņu kvalitāti jāmaksā.

----------


## MartinsDz

Tātad vai ir jēga vērt maciņu vaļā par lauķiem vai tomēr ņemt 10 mikreni un likt dariktonus?

----------


## osscar

Ja jau izlēmi uz lauķiem būvēt, tad būvē. Es liktu IRFP , daudz neceptos, tiem THD nedaudz lielāks , tieši 2 harm. piemet, jo atšķiars P un N kanāli. Citi iesaka izmantot 240 un 9140 - 9240 vietā....esot labāks pāris...

----------


## tornislv

SONY 70to gadu beigās - 80to gadu sākumā ar to impulsbarošanu paeksperimentēja un atmeta. Nav grūti iedomāties, kāpēc  ::

----------


## osscar

man liekas , ka 70-80, nebija īpaši labu lauķu...toreiz jau arī D klase bija galīgi nebaudāma....

----------


## Jurkins

Man šķiet, ka 49830 ir tieši paredzēts lauktraņu izejas pakāpei, bipoļāriem bija 49810.

----------


## osscar

tā varētu būt. Neesmu tik smalki pētījis. Autoram jau vienalga kādu čipu pirkt, tad arī lai attiecīgus traņus ņem. BJT būs lētāki par Fetiem....neesmu gan BJT cenas skatījies....NJL4302DG - paskatījos - šitie ap 6 baksi iet...var ebaja ar meklēt, šaubos vai šos vilto - nav tik pieprasīti.

----------


## MartinsDz

Tur jau tā nelaime ka esmu nonācis mazas dilemmas priekšā, nevaru izlemt vai likt 30 mikreni ar lauķiem vai 11 mikreni ar aukstas klases traņiem   ::  galvenais nosacījums ir pēc iespējas aukstāka kvalitāte uz  gala pakāpi jo abas mikrenes ir visnotaļ aukstas klases   ::

----------


## osscar

domāju, ka lauvastiesu no izmaksām tāpat veidos baroklis un dzelži. Kā reiz klausosos tagad savu BJT ampu, skan perfekti. Tā ka nav nozīmes pa lielam. Uz BJT esmu gatavas plates manījs + kaudzi ar reāliem mērījumiem. Tie Thermaltrak nodrošina labāku miera strāvas korekciju atkarībā no izejnieku temperatūras, kaut D.Shelf savā grāmatā, raksta, ka par daudz nomet lejā. Bet es ņemtu šos, vieglāka montāža un šo pastūzi var kompaktu salikt.

----------


## ddff

Njem labaak siltas klases komponentes.

----------


## osscar

Diez šīs mikrenes var spicē sazīmēt ? Ir jau jābūt modeļiem.

----------


## osscar

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-...ltrak-amp.html

te info par kompakto LME

----------


## osscar

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...nken-semi.html

un dažādu traņu analīze . es ņemtu vienu pāri - 80W pietiks tavām skandām!

----------


## MartinsDz

Paldies par ieteikumiem  ::  Esmu nolēmis palikt pie LME49811 un uz galu būs viens pāris MJL21194/93 un miers kvalitāte būs atliktiem galiem un jauda ar pietiks  :: 
*PALDIES*

----------


## osscar

Ja būs 8 omu slodze, pietiks ar vienu pāri! Būvē tik augšā un padalies ar iespaidiem kā skan  ::

----------


## Ar4

Interesanti kā būtu ja HexFetus pieliktu, man kā reiz ir čupa ar IRFP264 un IRFI9634, tik nez vai no šiem būtu labs pāris..  ::

----------


## osscar

Viņi nav pāris un liekas ieejas kapacitāte par lielu..nederēs priekš pastūža, vēl jo vairāk ja liksi 2 paralēli.

----------


## Ar4

Suudiigi gan, 250V, prieksh SMPS arii nederees. no katra varianta pa 10, domaaju ka moshk pastuuzim buus ok. Man gan teica ka shim http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/ampli_mosfet_simple.htm dereetu

----------


## osscar

nu man gan tie traņi šķiet pavisam dažādi - pat korpusi savādāki....par speceni nerunājot.  nedomāju, ka šie derēs...ja nu vienīgi tie IRFI , tiem mazāka ieejas kapacitāte un var kādu MOS apmu savākt ar kvazi komp izejas pakāpi, ala biedra ezis666 ampi, pajautā jamam ar kādiem traņiem jams ir eksperimentējis. liekas ka komp. pāris šie nav un nevar būt....

----------


## Ar4

> For a a dead sure Pro environment use IRFI9634 250V P-Channel Mosfet and IRFP264 250V N-channel Mosfet From IRF with Rails at least 100VDC to wipe out the any losses occuring to get exact 1000WRMS at 4 OHMS.


 un  


> . The HEXFET's will work, but be very careful adjusting bias and make sure no runaway occurs.


 Tas tieshi par sho "paari"

Korpusi tieshaam atskjiras un ieejas pretestiiba ir augsta, bet ar tiem HexFetiem jau taa ir ka biezhi vien nemaz nevar dabuut normaalu paari, piemeeram IRFP240 un IRFP9240 ar nav paaris, bet izmanto gan vinjus.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu burkšķis jau būs, kāpēc ne. Tikai 264 ieejas kapacitāte 5400pF, a bet otram - 680 un korpuss TO220F, kas ir galīgi garām jaudas galam. Jebšu es nepareizos apskatījos? Tad jau 240 un 9240 ir dvīņubrāļi.

----------


## osscar

es domāju, var mēģināt izmantot kādā no šiem N kanālu:

----------


## osscar

un šo var mēģināt ar kvazi komp. izeju:

p.s. es šo citation esmu uzmetis spicē ar BC traņiem un izejā irfp240/9240 - ja interesē varu spices failu iemest.

----------


## MartinsDz

Nedrīkst visam ticēt kas rakstīts netā bieži vien informācija ir aplama pats tā esmu uzrāvies....
Iesaku paprovēt kaut ko līdzīgu uz montāžas dēļa uzcept un paklausīties kā skan un tad jau izlemt ir vērts iet tālāk vai nē...  ::

----------


## osscar

Tas gan , jātaisa tikai gadu gaitā pārbaudītas un drošas labu autoru shēmas no drošiem saitiem ar aprakstiem , atjauninājumiem ut.t.  ::   Es kreisās netaisu. Ok, ja gribi eksperimentēt - tad var taisīts visu un meklēt jaunas idejas un pieredzi. Pēc tam visiem var teikt - tas ir mans izstrādājums, oriģināls . 
Bet tā jau nekādu šaubu. Vismaz N-Mos un Citation 12 ir redzēti uzbūvēti ar, piedevām Citation raksta autors ir slavenais N.Pass - viņu jau tāpat ir jautri lasīt  ::

----------


## MartinsDz

Lēnām zīmējoties un domājot nonācu līdz "miera strāvai" ThermalTrak, jautājums speciem: taisīt kā ir ražotāja lapā ar vienu trani un viss vai tomēr likt diodes un taisīt regulējamu  to verķi kā viņam būtu labāk?

----------


## osscar

taisi kā datu lapā. ar reizinātāja trani uz radiatora + pocis ieregulēšanai.

----------


## Ar4

nu par pārbaudītām vērtībām skaidrs, vienkārši smieklīgi lēti FETus dabūju, un nav kur izmantot viņus, priekš SMPS ar par švaku, mošk kādu invertoru 12v -> 220v jāuzcepj.

Paldies Oskaram par shēmām.

----------


## osscar

Vēl tādu šodien jaunumu no DIYaudio izraku, izskatās interesants un vīri jau PCB uzcepuši uzreiz  :

----------


## tornislv

Es šodien pusizjaucu TA-F505ES SONY espiritisko mosfet pastūzi, shēma tur iekšā "kudī vienkāršāka" iraid  ::

----------


## osscar

nu ja , tagad jau viss ir savādāk  ::  par augstāk minēto atzinīgi izsakās tās autors. Nu es gan neesmu baigais eksperts, bet traņi izskatās gana eksotiski japoškas un dual jfet + dalītā barošana priekšai un pakaļai, kas laikam skaitās kruta! Dizains ir no sērijas, kura man patīk - simetrija un komplementārie pāri  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Visvairāk mani tajā shēmā fascinē tas, kā tā ir uzzīmēta  :: )))) Nē nu var jau samuģīt, bet nu šitā. Bet laikam tas ir DIYaudio labais stils. Pie tam stabilitroni aizvaru aizsardzībai ir iezīmēti otrādi.

----------


## osscar

nē, īsti mākslinieki zīmē no rokas, neies tak kompī māžoties  ::  vismaz man ar roku ar būtu ātrāk nekā Spicē....vai kādā citā softā.

----------


## Jurkins

Un baidos, ka nekas tik labs tur nebūs. Lauķi ieejā nebūt nav baigi labais risinājums parastam jaudiniekam ar atgriezenisko saiti - stāvums salīdzinot ar bipoļāriem ahūni mazāks, līdz ar to difpakāpes pastiprinājuma koeficients krietni mazāks, linearitātei - nu nezi. Nākamās pakāpes kopemitera slēgums ar visām savām sliktajām īpašībām to visu aizmēž prom. UPS!!! Nē tur izrādās ir otra difpakāpe (nu tak forši uzzīmēta shēma)
Un, ak svētā dievmāte  :: )) Kāpēc ieejas pakāpes jābaro ar sprieguma divkāršotāju!!! Bļāviens, četrkāršotāju vēl varēja ielikt.

----------


## MartinsDz

Izskatās visnotaļ ļoti interesanti DIYaudio ir ļoti daudz izcilu spečuku es domāju ka nepaies ne mēnes kad būs jau pieejamas testu rezultātu raksturlīknes utt. tikai pacietīu.  ::

----------


## kaspich

stabilitroni ir uzziimeeti pareizi  :: 
jo taas D+zener kjeedes ir pret paarlieku lielu aizverosho spriegumu, nevis atverosho.
bet citaadi - nekas jauns/iipash.
arii testu rezultati neko mega neuzraadiis. 117X jau shaadas shemas redzeetas taisiitas/atgremotas.
nekas interesants.
nav pat simetrijas peec ieejas un kopbaazes kaskaades. izejas kaskaade buus ljoti leena.
miera straava - oi, buus jautri.. THD uz augshaam - videeji suudiiga tranzistornieka liimenii..
sheemas autors - stipri viduveejs/pasvaks eksemplaars..


ok, lai nebuutu spazmas par tukshu kritiku, tad normaalai darbiibai:

1. D aizsardziibas starp ieejas jfetu geitiem. ir aizdomas, ka deelj izejas 'aatradarbiibas' buus brinumi;
2. opamp modulii kreisaa/apaksheejaa tranja baazi shunteet uz zemi ar keramiku 0.47. tur cilveeki uzlikushi zeneru, kas ir labs noise gjenerators;
3. taas 3k pretestiibas un visas sekojoshaas straavas spoguljos [75ohm, 330ohm] ne sliktaam par 1%, iisteniibaa buutu vienam plecam jaaliek korekcijas pocis K2 minimizeeshanai;
4.  330r pirmsizejas emmiteros - fail. jaaliek ar kaartu mazaak, tas pats attiecas uz r virknee ar mosfetu geitiem. tiem mosfetiem tak ir palielas gate kapacitaates - kopaa virs 2nF uz plecu!
5. p.4 mieetajam r paraleeli kaadu NTC, uz radiatora, jaameegjina kaut kaados raamjos notureet miera straavu;
6. izejas mosfetiem vajadzeetu arii pozitiivaa spanja aizsardziibu geitos, citaadi ilgs muuzhs shim briinumam nebuus;
7. obligaati aizsardziibas D tranjiem, kas stabilizee paaugstinosho pirmsizejai. citaadi ar C, kas B kjeedees salikti, izkaus agraak vai veelaak;


tas - iesaakumam.. :P

p.s. luugtum pieveerst uzmaniibu, no kurienes njemta OOC ar apsteigshanu  :: 
nevis no ampa izejas, bet no pirmsizejas caur 4.7pf, kas noziimee - autors ir sastapies ar izejas kaskaades 'aatrdarbiibas' probleeminju.. bet, ciniijies ar sekaam  ::

----------


## osscar

Ja es tādu būvētu tapat vairāk par 2 pāriem neliktu, šiem traņiem jau nav tie sliktākie parametri un ieejas C nav nemaz tik liela.....  Katrā ziņā var meklēt analogu šajā shēmā minētajiem traņiem. Bet tāpat šāds pastūzis nebūs gluži budžetnieks. Tad jau labāk LME + lauķi. 
A par ieejas Jfet, tur jau dažādas ticības, citie liek diff. pārī bjt + emitera rezistori, citi J fet.  (šajā sakarā gaidu ar interesi Bob Cordel grāmatu - esot jau izsūtīta.Neesmu baigi viņa shēmas pētījis, bet cik nopratu - jams ir baigais Jfet input stage cienītājs)  Jā būtu interesanti redzēt šīs shēmas mērījumus ...gan jau uzpeldēs kaut kad. 
Jā, tajā pašā DIY audi bija interesanti simulāciju testi - THD, IMD ut.t. populārākajiem paštaisītajiem pastūžiem: JLH, F5, Hiraga, Leach, u.c. - ziu ka tie var nesakrist ar reāliem mērījumiem (PCB kvalitāte, komponentu kvalitāte ut.t.)
ok, biku off.t. aizgāja.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, par teemu ne vaarda  :: 

1. 2vai3 gab. - buutiski/principiaali ideju nemaina, probleemas nerisina. veel vairaak - FAIL, jo Imax shiem ir tikai 7A, kas ir krietni par maz pat peec muusdienu izpratnes, kur nu veel no hi nedistu viedoklja, kur vajadzeetu skaitu dubultot, nevis samazinaat..
2. jfeti ieejaa ir must have risinaajums. tas jau ir skaidrs peedeejos 30 gadus. tur jaunas graamatas nevajag  :: 


ok, a par teemu? ir speciem ko teikt? :P

----------


## osscar

Nu man kā amatierim interesanti palasīt dažādus viedokļus un pamatojumus. 
Klasiskā D.Self grāmata ir stipri ar noslieci uz BJT un ar savu pārliecību. Tas pats par R.Slone. Nu Pass gan ir baigais Fet fans , it īpaši visādu mega jauno, dārgo un jaudīgo SiFET vai kā tur viņus  ::   pēdējais jamā veikums - viena traņa amps ar trafu izejā .
Varbūt biedrs Mosfet pakomentēs vairāk, jams , ja nemaldos bija ar ilgu gadu pieredzi audio jomā.

nu nez 7A imho pietiek. negrabināsi tak mājās 2 omu slodzi vai pat 4. Kā jau minēju man visas tumbas ir 8 omu.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, sveshvaardus piesaukt Tu maaki.. bet, fail peec fail.

ok, vai esi dzirdeejis par slodzes Z? Tu opereejies ar kaut akadu mistisku lielumu 8 ohm. normaala dampinga nodroshinaashanai ampam bez probleemaam [nerunaajot par nokaushanos] jaaspeej vaadiit ar rezervi zemomiigaaka slodze. sen atpakalj, pirms pokemonu eeras, bija pat reizinaataaji 6..7.

ok, pat pienjemot, ka Z=>8ohm, paskati sho tranju SOA, kas noraadiita pie 25oC, un lineaari arii kriit virs shiis t.
respektiivi, njemot veeraa Ubar+10%, Z=8ohm, amps jau pie 25oC ar 2 tranjiem uz plecu taa iisti nedriikt buut darbinaams  ::

----------


## osscar

nu ar 80V barošanu  un SOA varu piekrist.parasti jau I/U  limiters arī ir drošām shēmām. Vispār neesmu baigo jaudīgo shēmu ar augstu barošas spriegumu piekritējs. par Z zinu, dīvaini, ka nav Zobel RC izejā. Nevajag uz reiz satraukties ne jau visi šeit ir inženieri. Es labprāt arī kādu LV grāmatu iepirktu - taču nekā jauna nav , izņemot tos "elektronikas pamati". Tad nu jālasa grāmatas no amazones.

----------


## kaspich

nuu, pag, mosfet un zema baroshana taa iisti neiet kopaa.. vinjiem ir saliidzinoshi lielas Ron, ottuda i lieli baroshanas spriegumi.
nee, man nav nekas pret arzemju graamataam. vnk es lasu Tavus postus - ir tikai tuksha muldeeshana, atsauces uz aarzemju puishu uzvaardiem. nekaadas konkreetiibas, nekaadas diskusijas par runaajamo teemu.

taa/vokrug da okolo jau var runat par jebkuru teemu/jomu. 

par kompensatoru: L izejaa ir. RC - a kaada jeega pie tik leenas izejas kaskaades un OOC ar apsteigshanu no pirmsizejas kaskaades? nekaada..

p.s. par U/I limiteru - fail. shie limiteri [veel jo vairaak - ar kriitoshaam liikneem] tiek taisiiti, rekjinot vismaz 2..3X zemaaku slodzes R, attieciigi - tranjiem jaaspeej nodroshinaat normaals darbs arii pie zemaakiem R. shajaa gadiijumaa - nav jaudas rezerves, lai tos liktu.. tb, likt var, bet 50/50, ka pa gaisu aizies tranji, jeb arii, ja tie I/U kontroles mezgli buus ar trigerefektu - regulaari rubiisies aaraa..

----------


## osscar

nu autora tēma bija LME. 
Bet tā manis ieliktā shēma bija tikai informatīva, tak skaidrs, ka neviens viņu nebūvēs (kaut vai dēļ izmaksām) , ka viss kaut kur jau ir redzēts.  Principā jekurai shēmai var meklēt uzlabojumus , tvīkus, apgreidus ut.t. , bet tad jau tā vairs nebūs oriģināla. Es negribu apspriest viņas nepilnības. nekas nav ideāls. Ja ir labāka shēma, ko autoram piedāvāt - droši.

----------


## kaspich

kaapeec negribi apspriest nepilniibas?

----------


## osscar

tāpēc, ka viņas būs jebkurai shēmai. Vismaz man tā šķiet . Visas shēmas ir kompromiss starp kaut ko.Nu tā kaut kā. Kā arī neesmu tik zinošs vai savu viedokli pamatot spējīgs. tā aizies ticības karš. Nu kāpēc kaut vai FET ieejā ir labāki par BJT >?  Tāpat vispār pal lauķiem kā tādiem. tas pats par atgriezenisko saiti tās tipu, lielumu u.t.t.....strāvas spoguļiem. Es varu pamatot to ko esmu dzirdējis pats vai saskāries pats.  Nu es ar savu zināšanu līmeni neko baigi kritisku dotajā shēmā nesaskatu. teiksim tā. Bet man ir interesanti uzklausīt citu viedokli. Pats gan jau vēl kādu pastūzi uzbūvēt gribu, bet pašlaik ir problēma ar vietu un telpu, jo nav kur visu salikt...

----------


## kaspich

nu, daudzas atbildes uz Taviem jautaajumiem var atrast literatuuraa. kaada jeega pirkt taas graamatas, ja netop skaidrs? :P

ok, jurkinam:
jurkin, jfetiem ir ar kaadu lielaaks lineaarais indiff liimenis iespeejams, ar kaartu labaaka linearitaate tajaa. pastiprinaajums shajaa gadiijumaa - jaa, mazaaks [peec sprieguma], bet tas pat ir labi - milziigs pastiprinaajums ar aatrdarbiibas probleemaam izejaa = pashierosme/nestabilitaate, papildus THD.
par paaugstinaatu spriegumu: izejas mosfet vajag lielu U atveershanai. vismaz 10v virs source. liidz ar to, lai ieguutu normaalu kpd, nav citu variantu.

naakoshaa kaskaade ar kopeejaam baazeem - pareizais risinaajums jfet izmantoshanas gadiijumaa - jfet straadaa bez Millera efekta un tiiri straavas deltas rezhiimaa.

----------


## osscar

Bet J Fet ir salīdzinoši lielāka parametru izkliede, tos jāpielasa vai jāņem šie duālie kuri nemaksā maz. Vispār iekš LV šķiet pagrūti atrast sakarīgus JFET. (atceros ka no Lemonas jamos gaidīju ilgi..)tas būtu mīnuss. 
Bet tu jau pie jebkuras shēmas atrastu kosjakus - lūdzu ideālo shēmu studijā, jeb tā ir patent pending   ::

----------


## kaspich

nuu jau..
paardesmit santiimi ir daudz? komoooon..  :: 

taadas ideaalaas sheemas nav. cik piegaajienu/tik sheemu. es domaaju - konceptuaali.

nu, piemeeram:
Suhova virziens - tranji bez KE sleeguma, aatrums pieaug 'no kreisaas uz labo', dzilja OOC, liels damping, u.t.t.;
pilniigi preteejs: sekla OOC, jeb taas nav vispaar, lokaalaas atpakaljsaites, neliels damping;
A klase ar visu izrietosho [ok, super A kaa alternatiiva];
u.c.

katrai buus savs skaneejums.

es shajaa sheemaa izlaboju rupjos gljukus - tos, kas var novest [un novediis] pie bojaajumiem [ok, iznjemot balanseeshanu]. neko vairaak.

----------


## arnis

nu paga Oskar, taas piesauktaas kljuudas detalju cenu izteiksmee tak maksaa paaris dolaarus. vnk --vai nu vinjas tur ir, vai nav ....

----------


## osscar

cik sapartu tie dual jfet metāla korpusā maksā ap 30USD. nu tad vēl ja vajag 2 un plus vēl piegāde....ok, var jau likt kaut kādu kompl. pāri.....

----------


## kaspich

http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/PMBFJ620.pdf

luudzu! ceena ap 0.50 Euro/gab.
mekleeshanai aizgaaja 3min. piegaadei caur Farnell = 2dienas.

neredzu probleemu Juusu probleemaa  ::

----------


## osscar

nekur neredzu pieminētu matched .....tavā data šītā. un tas ir smd. tie metāla ir matched un bez maz military grade   ::   es vismaz tādu smd neliktu - tad jau labāk divi traņi cieši kopā un ar plastmasas savilci.(kaut kur pat mazu spec. jfet radiatoriņu redzēju - spec. priekš 2 to92 korpusiem. īsts hi end risinājums) .

----------


## kaspich

puis, vinji ir uz viena kristaala. var jau njemt metaala korpusus ar apzeltiitaam kaajaam un 2, piemekleetiem kristaaliem.

kaadaa sakariibaa arguments par SMD? es jau 10 gadus straadaaju TIKAI ar SMD. kur probleema? 0805 lodet var pat bez jebkadas lupas.
turklaat, par celju garumu [paraziitsaites, u.c. probleemas] vispaar nerunaashu - tam vajadzeetu buut skaidram.

plastmasas savilce? jeb termokontaktam tomeer metaala? m?

nee, sore, mees te runaajam par.. kaut ko pilniigi nesvariigu. respektiivi, tik, cik velk sajeega. tci man, ir 117 nesaliidzinaami svariigakas probleemas kaa Ugs ieejas tranjiem, ko var atrisinaat [ok, pat kruta - ar operiem/integratoriem].

----------


## osscar

nē es pats ar smd nedarbojos. tas gan aizgāja offt. man patīk lielāki dzelži. par savilcēm biju domājis, ka svieto traņus ar plakanajām pusēm kopā un savelk ar elektriķu savilci mazo - tā lai būtu termo režīms vienāds. piekrītu, ka tas ir mazsvarīgi un ir citas lietas, PCB pareiza izveide ut.t. Bet gribas ta visu ideāli ja sev taisa  ::  Es jau šito toč nevākšu. ja man kāds pa labu ciparu piedāvās 75V un ap 600W barokli - uztaisīsu kaut ko, jo lauķi ir. Pagaidām nav barokļa.
Nu ok, pagaidām atslēdzos, jāaizlaiž uz Daugavu uz pāri h zandartus  pacopēt, ienācās infa, ka ķeroties.

----------


## ddff

> es jau 10 gadus straadaaju TIKAI ar SMD. kur probleema? 0805 lodet var pat bez jebkadas lupas.


 Nu, veciit - tad jau uz skanju plati skatoties arii dziesmas vari nodziedaat? Baigo eerglja aci vajag, lai tos SMD suudus saskatiitu. Es, kaa vecs marazmatikjis, neko mazaaku par 0.25W nebruukjeeju. Paldies, Dievam - aktiivais razhoshanas periods jau aiz muguras.

ddff (neko nevar pateikt par sho lauktranzistoru sheemu)

----------


## kaspich

nu, ar 0.125W straadaajot nemaz arii cits scenaarijs nebija/nav iespeejams [par to pagaatni] :P
par to dziedaashanu - nesapratu. izsakies, ak jel, luudzu, skaidraak!

----------


## Jurkins

Salāgots lauķu pāris uz viena kristāla difpakāpē ir ļoti labi ..., ja vien viss pārējais ir tam atbilstošs. Šeit baidos, ka pielietojot bipoļārus, kropļi būs mazāki, jo padziļināsies atgriezeniskā saite. Var kaut vai simulatorā pamēģināt iemest difpakāpē bipoļāru vietā lauķus shēmā, kas sākotnēji domāta uz bipoļāriem. Jā, protams, simulators ir simulators, bet šeit nekas nenorāda, ka shēma ir projektēta kā augsti lineāra ar seklu saiti. Vispār es krietni izsmējos, ka cilvēks mēģina uzzīmēt nokaskodētu difpakāpi un gudri nosauc to par tipa "opampa moduli". Bet tas jau laikam ir DIYaudio labais tonis. Pie tam kopbāzes slēgumu uztaisa tikai ar rezistīvu dalītāju. Kur tad ir tā "kopējā bāze"? Var jau būt, ka pa 20 gadiem tas ir mainījies ::  Otrā difpakāpe ne ar kādu augstu linearitāti neizcelsies. Uzmesta Millera korekcija 4,7pF, pašam tranim gan jau Ckb gan jau ap 10pF, kuri konkrēti modulējas signālam mainoties no -80 līdz +80. Un galā piekārti dārgie Hitachi lauķi. Ieejas kapacitāte jau šiem nav liela, stipri mazāka kā IRFiem, velns viņu zina, kā ir trīs pārus ar 20mA kačāt. Droši vien jau, ka var, bet vai vajag. OK, par stabilitroniem laikam nokļūdījos. Neiedomājos par "aizverošo" spriegumu. Par to, ka priekšai vajag lielāku barošanu nav šaubu, bet kāpēc divkāršotāju??? Es šitādu shēmu netaisītu, bet, ja taisītu, tad šo izmestu pašu pirmo ārā.  Un vēl negribas ticēt, ka tas 2n5566 irvislineārākais pie apmēram 35V Uds (aptuveni izriet no kopbāznieka dalītāja), ja pieļaujamie spriegumi šim ir 40V. 
Nu tas tā uz ātro, manas domas.

p.s. A ja runājam par autora tēmu, tad LME gan šitos Hitachi brīnumus varētu kārt galā, tikai jāpēta datašiti, jo LME vajag, lai abu lauķu (pāra) Ugs summa nebūtu lielāka par 6V. Citādi normāli nestrādās moderni izsakoties "bias" (gandrīz dubultdibens :: ).

----------


## kaspich

o, patiikami lasiit ko par teemu  :: 
es saprotu taa, ka tas divkaarshotaajs izmanto vnk trafa sekundaaro, kas pirms galvena tilta panjemts.  :: 
par Milleru un 4.7pf - jaa, nu ar augstu lidojumu te neizceljaas, +1
nu, taa kopbaaze tiem bipolaarajiem tranjiem taada novienkaarshota, bet nu nav tas trakaakais uz visa fona, vienlaikus samazina Usd jfetiem [par Milleru jau piemineeju, tas ar nav mazsvaiigi, un arii paarraides koefa stavums nemoduleejaas];
nee nu shis ir tipisks tups amps, ar pasuudiigiem saakotneejiem [bez OOC] parametriem, simboliskaam lokaalajaam obratkaam un ideologjiski nekorekts.
par to negatiivo aizsardziibu [stabilitroniem] - es domaaju, ka tie uzradaas peec tam, kad kaads paariitis tika nokauti  :: 
kopaa ar tiem 4.7pf atpakaljsaitee.. probleema bija/probleema nav  :: 
par to izejas kaskaadi:
nez, es ieraudziigu 100ohm, Cin=600pf, un izlaadejas caur 100+330ohm. uz aci izskataas baigi, baigi leeeni..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu es pieņēmu, ka izejniekiem Ugs ir kādi 3...3.5v, tātad pie norm. līdzstrāvas režīmiem uz 330 omiem 6...7V - emitera atkārtotājiem miera strāva ap 20mA.
Opā! Stop, kā tas vispār strādā? Otrai difpakāpei strāva ir ap 5ma, 5x270=1.35V !!! Tie emitera atkārtotāji tak strādā ar miera strāvu mikroampēros.

----------


## kaspich

pabeediigi.
redz, kas sanaak:
1. pie tik mazas miera straavas AB klases 'iipatniiba', tb 'stupenjka' buus pamatiiga [deelj leenuma];
2. pirmsizejas tranju signaals uz izeju NETIEK padots, liidz ar to - paarsleegshanaas briidii pasaakums vispaar kljuust nevadaams.

p.2 probleemu varetu mazinaat, samudriijot to 330ohm 2 daljaas, no viduspunkta R uz izeju. tiesa gan, pirmsizeju vajadzeetu jaudiigaakku, tad arii to 330 vareetu mazinaat, no viduspunkta forseejosho kjeedi uz izeju [R+C paraleeli]. tad THD nomestu diezgan pamatiigi.


p.s. es esmu par slinku reekjinaat rezhiimus tam suu^%$, bet nu.. 20mA ir auzas, un, ja Tavs 2.apreekjins ir pareizs, tad vispaar.. uzhasna..
pag, man peec mosfet transfeera sanaak kaadi 0.4v uz trani, kas ir kaadi 3mA I caur pirmsizeju.. nuuuuu... eeee... tas pie nosaciijuma: Io=20..50mA.
bet, ja UR270=1.35V, tad izeja mocaas B klasee prakstiski, bez pirmsizejas paliidziibas  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jurkins

Aha, un čoms atgriezenisko saiti padod neinvertējošajā ieejā un ieejas signālu invertējošajā  ::  Jebšu es tajā samuģītajā shēmā esmu sapinies.

----------


## kaspich

> Aha, un čoms atgriezenisko saiti padod neinvertējošajā ieejā un ieejas signālu invertējošajā  Jebšu es tajā samuģītajā shēmā esmu sapinies.


  ::  lieli maakslinieki taadiem siikumiem uzmaniibu nepieveersh!

----------


## osscar

dotā shēma mani neinteresē, uz simulatorā jau toč jamo negribas zīmēt.
Nu tad iesakiet kādu , labu, pārbaudītu shēmu kuru vērts atkārtot  un kura nebūtu 20g. veca un atbilstu mūsdienu standartiem . Nu jā  PCB  ar vēlams. 
Vispār ko tad lai iesaka iesācējiem un advancētākiem biedriem >? Jo te bieži te tiek uzdoti šāda tipa jautājumi....

----------


## kaspich

es paleenaam skatos netaa. diemzheel, esmu pazaudeejis vienu korekta ampa paraugu - klasika, bet ar straavas soguljiem, pilna simetrija, AB klase, tiirs bipolaarnieks.
parametri vnk fantastiski. veel pamekleeshu.

uz Tavu jautaajumu gruuti atbildet, jo.. ok, kaads ir iespeejamais sarezgjiitiibas liimenis? vai ir kaada sapratne, kaadaa virzienaa? [nu, ieprieksh rakstiiju - ar dzilju ooc, a klase, sekla ooc, bet lineaars, u.t.t.]

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā esmu galīgi samulsis. Tikko uz ātro iemetu mikrokapā. Emiteru atkārtotāju strāva zem miliampēra, uz izejnieku geitiem ap 600mV, bet strāva 207mA. Padomāju, ka SK134 un SJ49 modeļi līki, paņēmu SK1058 un SJ162 (modeļi korekti) - strāva 155mA. Velns, šitie visi ir laterāļi atšķirībā no vertikālajiem IRFiem un citiem, nekad neesmu ar viņiem ņēmies, bet kaut kā neticās ka tas ir pareizi. Ideāla AFR un kroplis pie 75V uz 8 omiem - 0.032% (10KHz)   ::  
Nu neticu!
Protams iejas pareizi savienoju.

----------


## kaspich

ja ir 600mV uz gaitiem, tad 150..200mA atbilst patiesibai  :: 
nu, panjemam kompleksu slodzi, un buus visi 0.07..0.1% pie tiem 10khz, panjemsim veel atskjiriigus staavumus pa pleciem, un toch buus 0.1%.
respektiivi - pilniigs meesls..
nuu, AFR jau nu jaabuut normaa. ja taa nav kaartiibaa, tad tak tas vispaar nav amps..  [es te par padziljas OOC, kaa shim, gadiijumiem].

----------


## osscar

ja godīgi, pats nemaz nezinu , kādu ampu gribētu būvēt....tagad. Zinu , ka jaudīgu toč vairs negribu - ar kādi 50W pietiktu, ja gadītos laba shēma.
Es parasti iesaku (ja vajag 200w) šo -jo ir labs apraksts http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/ (pats esmu 3 kanālus savācis ar oriģināla detaļām- strādā nevainojami, kaut vecs izstrādājums , tiesa netā ir jaunākas versijas ar TO3P traņiem un jaunākiem modeļiem, tiesa par stabilitāti nezinu ar aizvietotajiem).
tad vēl šis vienkāršais 50W kategorijā un maz tranzistoru - http://sound.westhost.com/project03.htm

Vēl bija daži , holtons, symasym,....tūlīt atcerēšos.

jā , runa domājams iet par AB/B klasi, jo A klase jau tomēr ir citā cenu kategorijā dēļ lielajiem dzelžiem.

----------


## Jurkins

Kad es niekojos ar ampiem jaudīgu lauķu var teikt nebija. Tagad atsāku veco vaļasprieku pamazām, bet ar laterāļiem nav nācies saskarties. Vai ta šamie no 0 sāk vērties vaļā   ::  ?

----------


## kaspich

> Kad es niekojos ar ampiem jaudīgu lauķu var teikt nebija. Tagad atsāku veco vaļasprieku pamazām, bet ar laterāļiem nav nācies saskarties. Vai ta šamie no 0 sāk vērties vaļā   ?


 ir taada lieta.
iisteniba peec transfeera vinji stipri liidziigi kaa kaut kaadi TIP35/36, kam taa Ibe arii taada leezenaaka..

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...0%D1%85/page86
Šitas ir interesants.

----------


## kaspich

http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/curtis60w.gif

nu, reku, piemeeram..

es gan prieksh sevis taisiitu super A klasi. nosleepuma vairs nav, formalitaates nokaartotas. viniigi nav man korekti saziimeetas sheemas..

----------


## osscar

kaut ko tādu kaspich domāji ? ir arī analoga shēma ar BJT izejā.

Jurkin - man šitie kvazi komp. nepatīk, kaut tas ir subjektīvi. Kaut gan visām mikrenēm (LM, TDA) ir kvazi komp. galinieki. Tā uz ātro atceros passam bija viens pastūzis ar kvazi komp izeju (liekas IRFPI) , kur varēja ar poci regulēt vai pastūzis strādā divtaktu vai kā vientaktnieks , no tā mainījās THD raksturs.

----------


## kaspich

osscar - jaa, shis der! korekts. 

nu jaa, taa ir/aa ir ar to kvazisimetriju. savulaik, kad nebija komplementaaro, izmantoja viltiibu [kaadreiz patenteetu]: katram plecam [2 identiski] sava baroshana.

----------


## Jurkins

A bet palasi, ko pats autors saka par to pastūzi un paskaties tur kaut kur bija oscilogrammas un raksturlīknes. Pie tam tā jau ir, ka p kanāls nekad nebūt spoguļattēls n kanālam.

Nu pēc "sera Nelsona" šis nederēs gan, jo auss esot vientakta ierīce  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> A bet palasi, ko pats autors saka par to pastūzi un paskaties tur kaut kur bija oscilogrammas un raksturlīknes. Pie tam tā jau ir, ka p kanāls nekad nebūt spoguļattēls n kanālam.


 nee, nu taa sabalanseetaa padariishana ar izejas laukju vadiibu ir interesanta. vieniigi nu taa.. psihologjiski gruuti pienjemt.  ::  pienjemu, ka parametri vareetu buut tiiri ok. 

es gan driizaak shaadu te/liidziigu bisku modificeetu uz tiiru A klasi  ::  tb, taadu pssuper A, ar miera straavu kaads 1..2A..

----------


## osscar

Palasīšu, shēmu ja ieseivoju. Nesaku , ka slikts. Tas Curtis bija redzēts, bet nu A klase ir overkils un 60W. Nu nez, ja A klasi tad ar 20-30W pietiek, ja ir pietiekami augstas jūtības tumbeles.  Es te tā piemetu - mans F5 nekad nav vairāk par 5-8W uzgriezts. Vispār A klase sanāk padārgi, ja nav krājumos lieli radiatori un labs trafs. Tam Curtis miera strāva cik >? kādi 3 vai 4 A ? Barokli vajag niknu. Vispār skatījos, ka tagad biezā gala pastūžiem topā divtaktu A klase līdz kādi 10-20W un ta pāriet B klasē līdz kādi 200W.
Man lauķi tagad (irfpi)  tagad uz 1.3A ieregulēti, kamēr nav apkure - ir ok. Ar apkuri , laikam būs atkal uz kādi 1,1 jānogriež- radiatori pašvaki. Nezinu, cik lasīts lauķi "mīl" lielas miera strāvas. Bet kādu ietekmi un tieši pie kādiem A ir vismazākie THD bez mērīšanas nepateikt....

----------


## kaspich

> Palasīšu, shēmu ja ieseivoju. Nesaku , ka slikts. Tas Curtis bija redzēts, bet nu A klase ir overkils un 60W. Nu nez, ja A klasi tad ar 20-30W pietiek, ja ir pietiekami augstas jūtības tumbeles.  Es te tā piemetu - mans F5 nekad nav vairāk par 5-8W uzgriezts. Vispār A klase sanāk padārgi, ja nav krājumos lieli radiatori un labs trafs. Tam Curtis miera strāva cik >? kādi 3 vai 4 A ? Barokli vajag niknu. Vispār skatījos, ka tagad biezā gala pastūžiem topā divtaktu A klase līdz kādi 10-20W un ta pāriet B klasē līdz kādi 200W.


 pag, peec sheemas es tur A klasi neredzu.  :: 
tur ir AB klase, nekas vairaak/mazaak.

----------


## osscar

nu nez, es tiku lasījis, ka autors šamo uz 3A miera strāvas projektējis. Tā shēma esot no kaut kāda žurnāla - forumā lasīju.

----------


## kaspich

> nu nez, es tiku lasījis, ka autors šamo uz 3A miera strāvas projektējis. Tā shēma esot no kaut kāda žurnāla - forumā lasīju.


 nu, AB klasei ar palielinaatu miera straavu nav nekas kopiigs ar korektu A klasi.
taa jau var jebkuru AB klases ampu paarmest uz lielu miera straavu..

----------


## osscar

re kur tas raksts, jau likās ka kaut kur jābūt.

nē nu tas skaidrs, ka var ieregulēt AB klasē ar mazāku miera strāvu.

----------


## kaspich

> rekur tas raksts, jau likās ka kaut kur jābūt.


 
nu, es bi teiktu - nav ko mociities. 3A vietaa mieriigi 100mA un beidzam cepinaat radiatorus :P
iisteniibaa, palieli kroplji prieksh taas konstrukcijas.  noteikti var dabuut mazaak.  ::

----------


## osscar

jā, bet cik esmu skatījies mērījumus - pie 100mA 2 harmoniskā vairs nav sinusoīda  (šim ampam gan laikam par 3 jārunā), bet gan spuraina , kā zāle. Protams , cits jautājums vai to dzird, jo tas jau tāpat būs zems līmenis šāda tipa pastūzim.

----------


## kaspich

> jā, bet cik esmu skatījies mērījumus - pie 100mA 2 harmoniskā vairs nav sinusoīda  (šim ampam gan laikam par 3 jārunā), bet gan spuraina , kā zāle. Protams , cits jautājums vai to dzird, jo tas jau tāpat būs zems līmenis šāda tipa pastūzim.


 driizak tad jaakorigjee lokaalaas un kopeejaa ooc/jaasimetrizee pleci. un kaut kas nav kaartiibaa ar topograafiju. pie 3A dabuut THD 0.06%.. auzas.

----------


## osscar

un vispār uz kurieni velk attīstība > ? tagad skatos cieņā samērā jaudīgi stiprekļi, simetriski, ar kaskodēm, strāvas spoguļiem, ātriem traņiem - ātru slew rate. Vai tas ir labi ? Pēc parametriem, varbūt nedaudz apsteidz vecās shēmas, pavisam nedaudz....Tam pašam curtis - saliksim ātrus jaunus traņus - neaizies jamsdziesmā ? ( jo jamajam ir dažu tik nīstais 3-kāršais darlingtons )  nu jau gan offt. aizgāja  ::  Man pašam patīk ja amps ir simetrisks un ar "mīksto klipingu", nevis kad ar nazi nogriež. Protams, pats nekad nedzenu ampus klipingā. 
Teikšu godīgi, man baigo patīk dažādi Passa lauķu ampi - interesanti, reizēm primitīvi risinājumi, tikai diemžēl visi A klasē pamatā un tas attur no būvniecības, nu nevar tos dzelžus atrast. Pašam patīk PHL ideja un Circlotrons uz IRFP.http://www.passdiy.com/projects.htm

----------


## kaspich

> un vispār uz kurieni velk attīstība > ? tagad skatos cieņā samērā jaudīgi stiprekļi, simetriski, ar kaskodēm, strāvas spoguļiem, ātriem traņiem - ātru slew rate. Vai tas ir labi ? Pēc parametriem, varbūt nedaudz apsteidz vecās shēmas, pavisam nedaudz....Tam pašam curtis - saliksim ātrus jaunus traņus - neaizies jams dziesmā ?  nu jau gan offt. aizgāja  Man pašam patīk ja amps ir simetrisks un ar "mīksto klipingu", nevis kad ar nazi nogriež. Protams, pats nekad nedzenu ampus klipingā. 
> Teikšu godīgi, man baigo patīk dažādi Passa lauķu ampi - interesanti, reizēm primitīvi risinājumi, tikai diemžēl visi A klasē pamatā un tas attur no būvniecības, nu nevar tos dzelžus atrast. Pašam patīk PHL ideja un Circlotrons uz IRFP.http://www.passdiy.com/projects.htm


 par miiksto klipingu +1000000000
savulaik pat pieviesu speciaalas kaskaades [bija super A, 400W uz 8ohm, uz KT8101, KT8102 izejaa], kas nepieljauj izejas tranju piesatinaashanos, nekontroleetu darbiibu un miiksti ierobezho.. nuuu.. skaneeja labi. to klipingu iisti dzirdeet nevareeja - kroplji auga baigi maigi, spektrs - zemaakaas harmonikas.

tagad viss iet uz D klasi.  ::  un tas ir pakaljaa..

----------


## osscar

D. klase mani neinteresē.  Protams, tai pieder liela lētā tirgus daļa, bet ko var gribēt i-podu ērā  :: . Drīz labus tranzistorus priekš parasta ampa būs ar uguni jāmeklē....

----------


## tornislv

Drīkst uzjautāt -- ar ko šis būtu slikts?

[attachment=0:1fw8ylpa]se-sch2.gif[/attachment:1fw8ylpa]

----------


## ddff

Nav jau gan vairs nekaadas vainas muusdienu D klasei. Protams, ka juutami sarezgiitaaka, bet efektivitaate un dampinga faktors to pilniibaa kompensee.

ddff

----------


## osscar

ne ar ko palielam  ::  šīs cepeškrāsnis lielā vairumā ir apskatītas - liekas uz ātro līdzīgs  passa BA-1 un BA-2 (linku devu iepriekš, tur bija interesants komplekts - viena priekša un maināmi galinieki - viens uz kvazi otrs uz parasto komp. tieši uz IRFpiem)
Man personīgi servo ne pārāk patīk, es dažu mV dēļ neiespringstu.  Ok, ir biku jāpačakarējas - jāpagaida lai amps iesilst ut.t.lai ieregulētu "0", ja ir tāda opcija.

----------


## arnis

DDFF- tu jau runaa par kasteem, kas maksaa kaa likums nKLs un uz augshu. Par to jau staasts . Te tak ljaudis cepjaas par santiimiem...

----------


## osscar

es pa lielam vispār neredzu iemeslu par dempinga faktoru uztraukties....tam pašam F5 uz irfpiem DF =60, leach = laikam ap 400 vai 800. nekādu atšķirību skanējumā nejūt....kaut kur lasīju, ka DF sākot no 20 ir ok. Nedomāju, ka tas ir parametrs par ko vērts baigi iespringt.

----------


## osscar

arni, neviens par santīmiem necepās. ( man ir 4 diy ampi, no kuriem  tikai viens uz LM 1875 ir lētais, pārējie ir izmaksājuši  summas - jaunu pastūžu cenā - trafi pa 60Ls, kondensatori pa 40uSD gabalā, tranzistori, radiatori, kastes, par darbu nerunājot )Un nevajag jaujt prof. apskaņošanas "kastes" ar mājas kastēm. tām ir dāžadi mērķi un uzdevumi.
Prof kastēm 100 aizsardzības, 100 lēti traņi kvazi komp. un liels ventilators vai D klase. Mājās tādus nevajag.

----------


## arnis

oskar- taa ir tikai aisberga redzamaa dalja. starpiiba IR nenormaala ...Un ne jau gluzhi tie ciparinji nosaka reaalo DF izpausmi. palielinot jaudas, piem, tuvu max, 2 ampi ar DF 500 skanees kardinaali dazhaadi ..... Ja tu klausies maajaas uz 0,5w, varbuut arii nedzirdeesi ... bet tad jau nav jeegas vispaar iespringt uz lielas jaudas high end ( kaa raksta autors ) ampiem

----------


## arnis

Pag Oskar, a kaa tad necepaas. Sheemu kaa krutu DIY ieposteeji TU. peec tam staastiiji, ka pac taadu netaisiisi, ka tev nianses neinteresee, un ka detalja, ko var ielodeet pa 0,5Eur, maksaajot 30$ ....

----------


## osscar

Nu jā tā ir cita sfēra. Tādus pastūžus parasti nevāc hobija pēc.  Tas ir darba instruments. Piekrītu par W mājās, es pat nezinu no kurienes visiem tā tieksme būvēt 250W ampus, pēc tam parēķina piķi - čušs vien sanāk.

----------


## osscar

es to iepostēju ,kā jaunumu, ko nebiju manījis. Konkrētā detaļa tā arī maksā, bet analogs bija lētāks un SMD. Ja es tādu būvētu sev- ņemtu original. viss.
Man nav tieksme uz kaut kādām audiofīlu detaļām, bet ja taisa sev, ted ņemu original. Tas pats par IRF var nopirkt pa 1Ls un var nopirkt IR vai Vishay pa 3 Ls. Es tos ķīniešus nepirktu - bija te topiks , kā viens amps uz lauķiem aizgāja pēc jaunu oriģinālu Irfpu ielikšanas.

----------


## ddff

Es taapeec ar izbriinu lasu par 60W, 100W sheemaam. Kaadai ir jaabuut akustiskaas sizteemas jutiibai, lai to jaudu liktu lietaa? Kaadiem 70dB@1m?

ddff

----------


## arnis

redz, taapeec jau elektronika nav taads panjem un ielodee hobijs. kautkas jau arii ir jaarubii, lai saprastu, kuras detaljas ar kuraam var aizstaat ....

----------


## osscar

bet ar kreisajām nevar aizstāt. ES piekrītu, ka var to DualJfet aizstāt ar pielasītu divu lauķu pāri (bet tādi tāpat lemonā maksā 1ls. gab. - es ņēmu BL Jfetus priekš F5). Bet SMD es neliktu. Es neprotu un negribu lodēt SMD- d. klasei SMD ir būtiskāks, dēļ iespējas pareizi, kompakti sakārtot PCB.

----------


## arnis

Es neprotu un negribu  --- nu ja, bet tad ir jaaizveelas prioritaates. vai nu ampi, vai zandarti :P

----------


## osscar

2SK170BL - šis varētu derēt, bet maksā 1.39Ls gab (un tad , man nebija 100% pārliecība ka jamie ir toshibas prece- ok, var uzņemt parametrus ja ir instrumenti) . sorry, man SMD nesaistās ar HI-END. Taustāmas lietas, o.6W MF rezistori , tranzistori. 


p.s. zandartu nedabūju  ::  citreiz jāmēģina.

----------


## arnis

nu, smuka liela detalja ar zeltiitiem uzrakstiem arii nenoziimee hiend ....

----------


## osscar

nenozīmē, bet detaļu kvalitātei ir nozīme. vismaz, man nav nācies kaut ko neiedarbināt dēļ nekvalitatīvām detaļām. Te viens biedrs , kurš ikdienā remontē prof. pastūžus un citas lietas ar minēja - ņem no kataloga dārgāko trani - nepievils. parasti tā arī ir. Visus populāros traņus kruķī - pat vecos MJE15003/04- netā redzēju - ar 2 x mazākiem kristāliem, vāks krīt nost - ut.t. Es parasti paskatos kāda lielā piegādātāja cenu -piem. digikey un tad salīdzinu - farnell, elfa ut.t.
Jāsaka , tai pašā elfā un citur ar ir tranis viens pa 0.6 Ls un analogs par 3. Nu kā tā var būt? Principā liela daļa visu populāro traņu- ir krutkas. pat DAC mikrenes slavenās TDA ebaja ir krutkas.

----------


## Jurkins

Starp citu, tikko simulatorā iepriekš iztirzātajai shēmai lauktraņu vietā iesviedu 2SC2240, kuru ļoti bieži izmanto pastiprinātājubūvētmīļi. Kropļi samazinājās 10 reizes. Protams simulators ir simulators, bet nu tā gluži nav, ka šis visu rāda galīgi šķērsām. Tas tikai pierāda to, ka lauķi ir jāliek tur un tad, kur un kad viņus vajag, bet nevis tāpēc, ka uz lauķiem, tas ir kruta.

----------


## kaspich

osscar, nu Tu gan iebrauci auzaas.

1. manis noraadiitais dual jfet ir original, es speciaali Tev iedevu info, ka tie ir nopeerkami caur Farnell. tur nemeedz buut kreiso variantu.
2. sore, bet es skatos ampu sheemas bisku cita liimenii. nevis cpy/paste, bet gan izstraades limenii. kas noziimee - man nav probleemu likt citas deljas, paarreekjinaat rezhiimus, u.t.t. taadeelj, ja Tu runaa par 'analogiem' un mistisku skaneejuma mainju, nomainot tranjus - iesaku turpianat augt. augt lidz tam, kad maaceesi pats reekjinaat projekteet, nevis tikai tupa kopeet. es NEKAD nevienu sheemu neesmu kopeeis, man tas nav bijis interesanti. varbuut taapeec shaadu darbiibu augstu neveerteeju. atvainojos par kritiku.

----------


## osscar

Augam jau pamazām, apgūstam simulācijas softus. Bet vai tad nav pa lielam tā, ka viss jua kaut kur ir redzēts. Nu ok paņemam ieeju no vienas topoloģijas , VAS no citas, izeju no citas. pasimulējam un darbojamies. bet vienmēr jau kāds atradīs 100 un vienu variantu, ka tas jau ir bijis. ut.t. ...
Teiksim tā , es pēdējo, gadu ko sekoju dažādām shēmām, neko revolucionāru jaunu neesmu manījis. Ok varbūt D klasē var izvērsties ar kaut ko jaunu, bet B / AB - neko revolucionāru neesmu manījis. Viens paņem to pašu simetrisko topoloģiju, pieliek vēl vienu diif pāri ieejā, saliek visām daļām kaskodes un konstantus strāvas avotus... cits pamaina izejas tipu vai BJT pret FETiem.  Pats esmu simulatorā paspēlējies ar to passa simetrisko a klasi, izmetot limiteri un ieejas Jfet pret BJT pamainījis...bet nevelk kaut ko tādu dabā būvēt, un ideja, jau ar nav jauna. Kaut kā tā....

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, runaajot par taam sheemaam ar nesimetrisko izeju:
man ir doma [pats diezvai to dariishu, jaatziist] - izejaa samest IGBT.

kaa zinaams, IGBT ir sekojoshi plusi:
nezheeliigi straavas, jaudas, SOA parametri
mazs U kritums on staavoklii

miinusi:
liela Cin
nav komplementaaro paaru

kaa piemeers:
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datashe ... 050pbf.pdf
shada liimenja tranji, peerkot caur Arrow, piemeeram, maksaa ap Ls 1.50 [ar kaartu] - manupraat, smiekliigi.

pilniigi normaali ir parametri:
Ic=100A [korpuss limitee uz 70] pie 25oC
vismaz 50A pie 75oC
TO247 korpusaa kliedee liidz 500W [tiem gan vajag beriilija plaaknes apakshaa, kas maksaa daargaak par zeltu un ir deficiits];
SOA vnk kvadaats - tb, nokaut to briinumu var tikai paarkarseejot..

----------


## osscar

Bet nebija tā ka IGBIT pie zināma režīma aiziet tiristora darba režīmā ? kaut ko tādu tiku lasījis. Ir redzētas shēmas uz gana eksotiskiem IGBITiem.

----------


## osscar

http://www.semisouth.com - šie lauķi ar ir baigā cieņā, tikai jāpērk barā, tad lētāk. Gribēju pats paņemt, bet beigās paķēru depletion mode lauķus no IXYS. Ir viens aparāts ar tiem padomā....

----------


## kaspich

osscar - redz, lai ko jaunu izgudrotu, jaabuut ir atbilstosham liimenim. 99% speej atgremot. tachu, tas nenoziimee, ka nekaa jauna nav.
man ir 3 nekur nebijushi super A klases risinaajumi. katram no tiem 177 realizaacijas nianshu..
arii standarta ab klasee ir kur izveersties nejeegaa. vajag tikai rubiit.
p.s. atziishos - es simulaacijas softus neizmantoju. nez, man skjiet, ka statisko parametru simulaaciju aizstaaj kalkulators+pieredze, bet dinamisko - realitaate [buutiskaaka buus montaazha, elementu neietvertaas komponentes, u.t.t.].
bet, ja kaadam ir probleemas ar reekjinaashanu - softi palidz.

p.s. jurikin, par to 10X THD nogaashanos - buutu baigi labi saprat, kaadeelj. arii uz zemajaam F? tad tas noraada par saakotneejaa K nepietiekamiibu, ooc seklumu. un tas simulators taapat nenjems veeraa mosfet aatro t izmainju [taa bus aktuaaala liidz kaadiem 100Hz].. aa, bet ar mosefet bija sliktaak.jaa, izskatas peec Ko nepietiekamiibas un pie taa - saakotneejas nelinearitaates..

----------


## kaspich

> Bet nebija tā ka IGBIT pie zināma režīma aiziet tiristora darba režīmā ? kaut ko tādu tiku lasījis. Ir redzētas shēmas uz gana eksotiskiem IGBITiem.


 
nee, pie pareizas vadiishanas - nekaadu briinumu. tb, ir nianses. bet, esmu izciiniijies arii uz palielaam jaudaam/aatrumiem [I>500A; U>1000V; t<1uS] - ekselenti izstraadaajumi!

----------


## Jurkins

Pavisam nesen "šķirstīju" Radioamator (vai kā tur to žurnālu sauc), bija tur shēma uz IGBT. 2 traņi 300W.

Kaspich, tieši to jau es visu laiku saku - tur nav ne mazākās norādes, ka cilvēks ir projektējis superlineāru (bez saites) pastūzi ar seklu saiti. Tur it tipa - vau fets ieejā, džeki, nu tas tik ir kruti. 

p.s. kādreiz rēķināju ar kalkulatoru, tad gadus 20 bija pārtraukums, daudz kas ir vienkārši aizmirsies, tagad baigi mikrokaps iepatikās   ::  .

----------


## kaspich

> nenozīmē, bet detaļu kvalitātei ir nozīme. vismaz, man nav nācies kaut ko neiedarbināt dēļ nekvalitatīvām detaļām. Te viens biedrs , kurš ikdienā remontē prof. pastūžus un citas lietas ar minēja - ņem no kataloga dārgāko trani - nepievils. parasti tā arī ir. Visus populāros traņus kruķī - pat vecos MJE15003/04- netā redzēju - ar 2 x mazākiem kristāliem, vāks krīt nost - ut.t. Es parasti paskatos kāda lielā piegādātāja cenu -piem. digikey un tad salīdzinu - farnell, elfa ut.t.
> Jāsaka , tai pašā elfā un citur ar ir tranis viens pa 0.6 Ls un analogs par 3. Nu kā tā var būt? Principā liela daļa visu populāro traņu- ir krutkas. pat DAC mikrenes slavenās TDA ebaja ir krutkas.


 
elfa un farnell noraada piegaadaatajus. tur nav nekaadu krutku. ir tikai origjinaali.
ja Tu izveelies SIA Tevalo, kas arii it kaa paardod tajaas pashaas telpaas, bet peerk no sazinkurienes - sore, elfa tur nav vainiiga  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ne ar ko palielam  šīs cepeškrāsnis lielā vairumā ir apskatītas - liekas uz ātro līdzīgs  passa BA-1 un BA-2 (linku devu iepriekš, tur bija interesants komplekts - viena priekša un maināmi galinieki - viens uz kvazi otrs uz parasto komp. tieši uz IRFpiem)
> Man personīgi servo ne pārāk patīk, es dažu mV dēļ neiespringstu.  Ok, ir biku jāpačakarējas - jāpagaida lai amps iesilst ut.t.lai ieregulētu "0", ja ir tāda opcija.


 
es atvainojos, bet 0 automaatiku implementeet jau nu ir iesaaceeja liimenis  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Es taapeec ar izbriinu lasu par 60W, 100W sheemaam. Kaadai ir jaabuut akustiskaas sizteemas jutiibai, lai to jaudu liktu lietaa? Kaadiem 70dB@1m?
> 
> ddff


 
ne gluzhi.
PA apskanjoshanaa, izmantojot dinamisko apstraadi, crest tiks nomests lejaa liiz 5..10db.
simfoniskajai muuzikai, dzezam, saakotneeji crest var buut pat liidz 30db.
tas noziimee - kameer videeji amps straadaa ar 1W, piikjii tam vajag 900W. 
taadeelj tachu taisiija LP preampus ar headroom virs 30db, u.t.t.
ok, tagad ir nolaadeetie 16bit lineaaraa kvanteeshana, bet tik un taa.

----------


## Jurkins

Kaspich, nu neturi sveci zem pūra, iepostē kādu savu super-A. Apsolu, ka patentu nesperšu  ::

----------


## osscar

Nu tāpēc jau saku, ka labāka pačakarējos pielasot ieejas traņus (bipolāros + stabilitronus). Var jau protams arī poci ielikt un tad piedzīt. leacham pielasot diff kaskādes 2 pārus - izejā līdzspriegums praktiski nulle. Toties F5 ar visiem termistoriem pie traņiem, tomēr biku uzkarstot tas offsets peld. (pāris mV robežās). un mainās, piem, ja ampu iestūķē skapī un sliktāk dzesējas. Tāpēc man jams ir uz grīdas un pēc 3h kurināšanas dc offsets ir labs un stabils 1-2mV robežās. Vēl jams (un miera strāva) mainās , ja ampu aizved uz citu vietu un tur tīklā ir piem. nevis 220V , bet 210 vai arī vairāk par 220. Bet nu tā shēmele ir vienkārša pēc savas uzbūves un tāpēc daži tai liek servo, lai nebūtu "jāmokas".

----------


## Jurkins

Vēl krievu laikus par jaudu bija elementārs skaidrojums. Paņem osci un paskaties uz reālu audio signālu - pīķi kā minimums reizes 10 pārcniedz vidējo signālu. Jauda ^2=100 reizes. 20 W pastūzi var glābt tikai "mīkstais klipings"  :: .

----------


## osscar

tas elerad-250 RRR brīnums neskaitījās super A ar dinamisko miera strāvu > ? bija kaut kur shēma tam izstrādājumam.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, nu neturi sveci zem pūra, iepostē kādu savu super-A. Apsolu, ka patentu nesperšu


 ziimee augshaa  :: 

piemeeram:
njemam AB klasi.

U uzdodosho kaskaadi starp pirmsizejas tranjiem nomainjam ar I gjeneratoru.

katru izejas kaskaades plecu kopkolektora slegumaa kolektora kjeedees papildinam ar R+D kjeedi [paraleeli, D tieshaa vadiishanas virzienaa].
R izveelamies taadu, lai pie normaalas miera straavas uz taas kristu 0.5*Ube silicija tranim.
sho te U [Udeltu uz R] padodam uz baazi I kontroles tranim, kuram izveidots papildus R daliitaajs baazee taa, ka pie taa 0.5*Ube uz R tas [traniitis] saak veerties valjaa.
sho te traniishu K [E tiek pievienoti pie baroshanas kjeedeem, kopemitera sleegums] tiek piemudriiti pirmsizejas kaskaadeem taa, ka palielina I, attieciigi U tajaa jaunuzceptajaa I gjeneratoraa.
tb, meeram U uz taam R kolektoru kjeedeem. kaa kriit zem normas - palielinam U starp pirmsizeju. termostabils, tups risinaajums.
pie normaaliem elementiem liidz paardesmit KHz mieriigi izseko.
tas veel pie krievu elementiem: KD213, KT8101, KT850, u.c. suudi..

toties nevajag nekaadu I stabilizeshanu/reguleeshanu, termokompensaaciju, stupenjka nav. ja veel pacenshaas visas kaskades iemociit aktiivajaa mode - varetu i kas kvalitatiivs sanaakt  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tāpēc jau saku, ka labāka pačakarējos pielasot ieejas traņus (bipolāros + stabilitronus). Var jau protams arī poci ielikt un tad piedzīt. leacham pielasot diff kaskādes 2 pārus - izejā līdzspriegums praktiski nulle. Toties F5 ar visiem termistoriem pie traņiem, tomēr biku uzkarstot tas offsets peld. (pāris mV robežās). un mainās, piem, ja ampu iestūķē skapī un sliktāk dzesējas. Tāpēc man jams ir uz grīdas un pēc 3h kurināšanas dc offsets ir labs un stabils 1-2mV robežās. Vēl jams (un miera strāva) mainās , ja ampu aizved uz citu vietu un tur tīklā ir piem. nevis 220V , bet 210 vai arī vairāk par 220. Bet nu tā shēmele ir vienkārša pēc savas uzbūves un tāpēc daži tai liek servo, lai nebūtu "jāmokas".


 es nezinu, ko Tu sauc par servo, bet - es neredzu probleemu Tavaa probleemaa.
ir daudz risinaajumu, kaa vienkaarshaak vai otraadi: krutaak atrisinaat offseta probleemas da kaut liidz 1uV. ne par to staasts.
veel vairaak - laukju pielasiishana peec Ugs nenoziimee vienaadu raksturliknes staavumu,kas, savukaart noziimee - minimaals offsets nav tas pats, kas minimaals K2 deelj asimetrijas.
pareizi ir blanseet plecus peec saakotneesjaa pastiprinaajuma, nevis iedziit min offsetu  ::

----------


## osscar

Cik esmu skatījies mērījumus tām visām AA klasēm un kā tur viņas tik nesauc, sanāk tāds vidus produkts - star A un B klasēm. pie mazas jaudas it kā mazāki THD nekā B (bezmaz , kā A) , bet tad ar lēcienu uzlec uz B klasi.  Mājās jau protams tas ir tikai pluss, jo biežāk jau tieši nelielu jaudu vajag....

----------


## kaspich

> Vēl krievu laikus par jaudu bija elementārs skaidrojums. Paņem osci un paskaties uz reālu audio signālu - pīķi kā minimums reizes 10 pārcniedz vidējo signālu. Jauda ^2=100 reizes. 20 W pastūzi var glābt tikai "mīkstais klipings" .


 +1

bija pat testi: izraadiijaas, ka analogi sagatvots skanjdarbs,atskanjots uz lampu ampa ar miikstu klipingu [logjiski] pie 50W skan subjektiivi tikpat skalji kaa cd + tranju amps pie 1kW piikjii ...

----------


## Jurkins

Man arī sākumā smiekli nāca  :: .  "Servo" ir integrators lietojot DIYaudio "labo toni". Nekas slikts jau nav.

----------


## kaspich

> Cik esmu skatījies mērījumus tām visām AA klasēm un kā tur viņas tik nesauc, sanāk tāds vidus produkts - star A un B klasēm. pie mazas jaudas it kā mazāki THD nekā B (bezmaz , kā A) , bet tad ar lēcienu uzlec uz B klasi.  Mājās jau protams tas ir tikai pluss, jo biežāk jau tieši nelielu jaudu vajag....


 
nu, nu..

1. AA nav nekas kopiigs ar A/auper A
2. nesaliidzini korektu super A ar to risinaajumu, ko Tu uzskati par A [piem., to 3A miera straavas variantu].

po ljubomu, jaameera ir nevis thd ciparinji, bet gan to K sastaavs.. tas nosaka vairak kaa kopeejais liimenis.

----------


## ddff

> Vēl krievu laikus par jaudu bija elementārs skaidrojums. Paņem osci un paskaties uz reālu audio signālu - pīķi kā minimums reizes 10 pārcniedz vidējo signālu. Jauda ^2=100 reizes. 20 W pastūzi var glābt tikai "mīkstais klipings" .
> 
> 
>  +1
> 
> bija pat testi: izraadiijaas, ka analogi sagatvots skanjdarbs,atskanjots uz lampu ampa ar miikstu klipingu [logjiski] pie 50W skan subjektiivi tikpat skalji kaa cd + tranju amps pie 1kW piikjii ...


 Maz ir muusdienaas taadu skanjdarbu, ko ko taadu var noveerteet. Arii tie vecie CD, kas tikushi re-mastereeti un paarizdoti peedeejo 10 gadu laikaa, knapi liidz 10 dB crest izvelk. 

ddff

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, ka harmoniku spektrs ar ir no svara. Bet vai tad nav pamatā tā - jo mazāka a-saite, jo lielāks pastipr. koeficients un  mazāks/zemāks augstāko harmoniku līmenis. Tas tā globāli.  Tavs izstrādājums, cik saprotu darbojas ar nelielu miera strāvu - 50- 100 mA   ?

----------


## kaspich

> Vēl krievu laikus par jaudu bija elementārs skaidrojums. Paņem osci un paskaties uz reālu audio signālu - pīķi kā minimums reizes 10 pārcniedz vidējo signālu. Jauda ^2=100 reizes. 20 W pastūzi var glābt tikai "mīkstais klipings" .
> 
> 
>  +1
> 
> bija pat testi: izraadiijaas, ka analogi sagatvots skanjdarbs,atskanjots uz lampu ampa ar miikstu klipingu [logjiski] pie 50W skan subjektiivi tikpat skalji kaa cd + tranju amps pie 1kW piikjii ...
> 
> 
>  Maz ir muusdienaas taadu skanjdarbu, ko ko taadu var noveerteet. Arii tie vecie CD, kas tikushi re-mastereeti un paarizdoti peedeejo 10 gadu laikaa, knapi liidz 10 dB crest izvelk. 
> ...


 nu, skatoties, kaads zhanrs. outher brothers crest ap 5db, bet kaadam dzezam buus lieeels..

----------


## kaspich

> skaidrs, ka harmoniku spektrs ar ir no svara. Bet vai tad nav pamatā tā - jo mazāka a-saite, jo lielāks pastipr. koeficients un  mazāks/zemāks augstāko harmoniku līmenis. Tas tā globāli.  Tavs izstrādājums, cik saprotu darbojas ar nelielu miera strāvu - 50- 100 mA   ?


 nu, nav tik viennoziimiigi..

nu, nav jau noteikts, bet iisti neredzu jeegu celt miera straavu debesiis..

----------


## Mosfet

Nu kaspich parādi mums savu super A klases shēmu, nenozagsim, nav jau mums tāds līmenis. Intereses pēc. Apraksts jau izklausās pēc uzlēcošas saules zemes patenta.To DIY audio foruma shēma kas būtībā ir spēlēšanas ar Holtona ideju ir jau pa visām malām izvazāts, bet brīnumainā kārtā skan un man domāt ka vēl neskaitāmas reizes kāds kautko modificēs,ar vai bez zināšanām.

----------


## osscar

Par miera strāvu skaidrs, bet ir tik dažādi versijas rakstītas. Citi uzskata B klase ir labāka par A/B un ka AB tāds pusceļš vien ir un THD kopējais B klasei ir labāks un tāda piem. 150-200mA miera strāva tikai visu sabojā...Protams miera strāvas celšana debesīs nav izdevīga kaut vai no izmaksu viedokļa ut.t. Būtu pašam interesanti pamērīt dabā kā ir patiesībā ar precīzu ieregulēšanu, bet nesanāk nekādi pieķerties mērījumiem ar datora skaņu karte. Pašlaik regulēju pēc osciļa "trepes" + biku rezerve. Vēl ir interesanti ar to pastiprinājuma koeficientu - kaut kā pēdējā laikā cik skatos , tās ātrās shēmas velk jau uz 35 - pat 40 db. Man tas šķiet biku pa traku.

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, daudz kas ir aizmirsies, bet mēģināšu. Ja tranzistora pārejas raksturlīkne ( Ic atkarībā no Ube) sastāvētu no diviem nogriežņiem - no nulles līdz ~0,6 volti tieši pa x asi (Ic=0) un pēc tam slīpi uz augšu, tad iestādot Ube tieši šajā lauzuma punktā, kropļu nebūtu vispār. Diemžēl tā nav. Raksturlīkne ir kaut kāds n-tās pakāpes polinoms, bet nu tas tā. Sanāk jau, ka ir jāiestāda tranzistora darba punkts tajā vietā, kur sākas tā puslīdz lineārā, uz augšu slīpā daļa. Lielākai miera strāvai īpaši nebūs jēgas. A klase būs, ja uzbrauksi pa šo slīpo daļu tik augstu, ka negatīvajā pusperiodā kolektora strāva vairsenobrauks tajā nelineārajā sākuma gabalā. Katram tranzistorām šitā raksturlīkne, protams, ir nedausz savādāka. Kopīgais ir tas, ka tā nelineārā daļa puslīdz lineārajā Si traņiem pāriet pie Ube ~0.6 V.

----------


## kaspich

> Par miera strāvu skaidrs, bet ir tik dažādi versijas rakstītas. Citi uzskata B klase ir labāka par A/B un ka AB tāds pusceļš vien ir un THD kopējais B klasei ir labāks un tāda piem. 150-200mA miera strāva tikai visu sabojā...Protams miera strāvas celšana debesīs nav izdevīga kaut vai no izmaksu viedokļa ut.t. Būtu pašam interesanti pamērīt dabā kā ir patiesībā ar precīzu ieregulēšanu, bet nesanāk nekādi pieķerties mērījumiem ar datora skaņu karte. Pašlaik regulēju pēc osciļa "trepes" + biku rezerve. Vēl ir interesanti ar to pastiprinājuma koeficientu - kaut kā pēdējā laikā cik skatos , tās ātrās shēmas velk jau uz 35 - pat 40 db. Man tas šķiet biku pa traku.


 nu, nez, kuri tie 'citi' ir..
iespejams, ka Tu runaa par situaaciju A+B klase, kur A ir pirmsizejai, kura straadaa uz izeju [pa tiesho, jeb sadaljot lomas ar B kaskaadi laikaa]. plika B klase ar savu trepi tak nav konkureetspeejiiga..

par to pastiprinaajumu - driizaak peec manas sajeegas te jau prasaas simetriskaas vai kvazisimetriskaas ieejas. jo zemes atdaliishana in/out daljaam var arii nedot rezultaatus..

----------


## kaspich

> .......Lielākai miera strāvai īpaši nebūs jēgas. ......


 buus gan  :: 

sanaak sekojoshi: ok, ir mums miera straava. ir mums [taatad] apgabals, kuraa abi izejas tranji straadaa kopaa [ir aktiivajaaa/puslineaarajaa apgabalaa].
bet, pieaugot I caur vienu plecu, otrs [neaktiivais] aizkriit ciet.
jo mazaka miera straava, jo tuvaak 0 punktam tas notiek.
attieciigi - jo mazaaka miera straava, jo lielaaki kroplji pie maza signaala. jaa, pie jaudaam 0.1Pmax iipashas starpiibas nebuus, bet tieshi small signaalam jau toi AB moca..

veel kas. nav iisti psihoakustikas peetiijumu, bet man ir aizdoma:
cilveeka dzirde uztver thd ne tikai peec rlatiivaa [%] liimenja, bet arii peec momentaanaa/absoluuta liimenja attieciibas. respektiivi: thd/pret momentaano U.
netieshi to apstiprina: soft klipings lampu ampos un trepe ar liidziigu liimeni/spektru AB klases ampos tomeer buus dzirdama vairaak.

----------


## Jurkins

OK, bišķi nepareizi izteicos - vienkārši, regulējot to darba punkru ir jāiziet uz kompromisu. Kā saka, opreģeļis, ko taisi - A vai AB.

Par lampām tur vēl ir atsevišķs stāsts. Šām tā raksturlīkne ir tāda (saka kvadrātiska - aproksimējas ar 2. pakāpes polinomu), ka visu izdarot pareizi, dabū faktiski tikai pāra harmoniskās un spektrs strauji krīt. Tas pats ir laterāļiem. Vot par fetiem neatceros, kā tur bija.

----------


## kaspich

iisteniibaa gribeetos piedaliities kaadaa testaa, kur dazhaadi ampi klausaami.
kaads klasisks labs AB;
kaads bez kopeejaas atpsakaljsaites, ar miiksto klipingu;
kaads korekta A klase..

----------


## Mosfet

Vai tad nebūtu interesantāk paņemt kādu AB vai A savest līdz saprātam un tad uzlikt dzelzī, būs labums ja ne pašiem tad kādam.Vismaz kāda nopietnāka diskusija Latvijā būs, jo vairāk par copy paste nav.Kāds pamācīsies, kāds atsvaidzinās zināšanas un var būt labs pasākums iznāk.

----------


## kaspich

> Vai tad nebūtu interesantāk paņemt kādu AB vai A savest līdz saprātam un tad uzlikt dzelzī, būs labums ja ne pašiem tad kādam.Vismaz kāda nopietnāka diskusija Latvijā būs, jo vairāk par copy paste nav.Kāds pamācīsies, kāds atsvaidzinās zināšanas un var būt labs pasākums iznāk.


 nu, man kaadreiz bija super a [arii a+b, visi ar soft clipping], paardevu
tagad ir cits super a risinaajums, bet drotaa..  :: 
taapeec gruuti ar ko shodien palieliities

----------


## osscar

varu piedāvāt pie sevis kaut ko paklausīties zināma ļaužu lokam, var arī kāds savu dzelzi paķert līdzi. pašam ir leach AB ar ar mīksto klipu. F5 5 ar mīksti klipo, bet bez preampa jamo nevaru iedzīt klipā, bet ja ir kāds baigi ar augstu signāla līmeni ierakstīts CD - jo pastiprinājums 15db- tad iespējams var. klasisko LM 3875 ar ātrajām diodēm taisngriezī. cambridge audio kaut kāds preamps. RRR preamps kaut kur ir. 2 grīdinieces  ar  93db, 2 ala s 90 x8 omi, 4 - tras ala s-30 - vienas jaunās  un vienas vecās eksporta variants. ja nu kādam ir vēlme, varam sarunāt. jā - vinila nav pagaidām, bet ir divi sony cdp. nu salīdzinājumam vēl ir rsīvers un vef 101  ::

----------


## kaspich

vo, super! veel mees vareetu sarunaat ar Arni vinja sisteemu blakus nolikt  :: 
tad buutu ekselents tests!



reku mans 15 gadus vecs koncepts..  :: 
R36 kljuda augsheejaa izvada pievienojumaa, D9 un D10 ir fail, tur vajag 3gab. virknee, citaadi Imax=6A.
bet, ja R29/R44=0, tad ir Super A klase, ja kaa sheemaa - AB klase [ar garanteetu tranju aizklapeeshanu ciet].
elementu baaze, protams, nogalina..  :: 
bet kaut kur pat ir pusprojekteeta plate.. shis taa arii dienas gaismu neieraudziija  ::

----------


## Jurkins

kaspich, kur mans mikroskops!!!
Bet par tiem visiem A++, superA, non-switghing u.t.t. ir tā, ka, ja pa netu pameklē, viss, ko pašam šķiet esi izdomājis, izrādās jau ir izgudrots. Bet tur visur ir zemūdens akmeņi, par kuriem var līdz besim lasīt piem. vegalab forumā (galvas tiesu pārāks par DIYaudio, protams, tās ir manas domas). Vienalga, tanī brīdī, kad notiek tā pāreja izejas tranim no aktīvā režīma uz to mazo strāviņu, rodas kroplis, tāpat kroplis rodas uz visām diodēm, kuras tā vai citādi tiek izmantotas sekojošajās shēmiņās u.t.t. Nu nav viņas lineāras. Citi cenšas taisīt tā, lai ar vienu nelinearitāti kompensētu citu. Nu nezinu. Varbūt tas bija aktuāli tad, kad vienīgie pieejamie traņi bija kt818, kt819  ar 3 MHz joslu vai Tevis minētie 1801, 1802. Nu nav tās shēmas iedzīvojušās. 1986, gada Radio bija viena tāda shēma. Es viņu uztaisīju, skanēja nebaudāmi sliktāk par Agejeva paralēlo pastūzi (1987.g. Radio). Uzlēcošās saules zemē ir (bija) pilns ar visādiem šitādiem brīnumiem, bet tāpat nav iedzīvojušies. Paskatoties kaut vai uz šo Tavu shēmu, man ir viennozīmīgi skaidrs, ka mērķis neattaisno līdzekļus. Kādi tad parametri ir šai shēmai, kas attaisno to detaļu gūzmu? Pats saki, ka dzīvē neaizgāja. Nu iemet kādu reālu shēmu, ja jau Tev viņu ir 187 vai 177, kuru varētu atkārtot un teikt "vauuuu" nevis "uuups"!!!

----------


## kaspich

par patentiem runaajot - taapeec ir patentu search un patentpilnvarotie, kas ar to operaaciju nodarbojas. sanjem naudu, konsulteejas ar koleegjiem, u.t.t.
shii te nevis neiedziivojaas, bet tika nokancelets, jo paraadiijaas citas lietas, dai laiks iet uz priekshu.

tieshi taa, kaa piemineeji: no shii briizha viedoklja - nav jeegas shaadai detalju guuzmai. bet, 90to saakumaa, kad 8101 bija megakrutaakais, kas bija, to leendarbiibas probleemu risinaashana ir kas nesaliidzinaami primaaraaks kaa KD522 [uz to laiku vnk parastas aatraas diodes] aatrdarbiiba.

par patentiem/sheemaam. redzi, patenti noraada PRINCIPUS, nevis konkretas sheemas. konkreetas sheemas ir kas pavisam cits. taas netiek uzskatitas par patentprieksmetu. piemeeram, patenteejot konkreetu sheemu, arii neprincipiaalu izmainju viekshana tajaa [saakotneejajaa] tiek uzskatiits par principiaali analogjisku risinaajumu.

konkretais risinaajums bija saakotneeji plaanots kaa kaujas zirgs [lieljaudas] sabiedrisko pasaakumu apskanjoshanai. liidz ar to - nekaadas suudiigi stabilizeetas miera straavas, tranju katra pleca kontrole [jo pie lielaam t vecie krievinieki saka uzraadiit nenormaalas nopluudes, palika nenormaali leeni, u.t.t.], Imax ierobezhoshana, noturiiba ultraskanjas diapazonaa.

taapat arii shobriid realizeetais pasaakums drotaa, kur sakotneeji ir AB+B [izejaa B klase, kaa jau 99% auto ampiem] ir realizeets PRINCIPS. un tas [man] ir galvenais. jo max performances realizeeshanai ir/buutu no 0lles jaaparprojektee plate, jaaliek krutakas ieejas kaskaades, u.t.t.

a par iedziivoshanos - shaadas netriviaalas lietas neiedziivosies, jo pat AB klase kaa taada shobriid ir praktiski izniikusi. kur nu veel kas daargaks..

par to linearitaati. peec manas paarlieciibas: ne tas ir primaarais. 
var buut nelinearitaate, bet K izmainju aatrums ir kritiskaa lieta. tb, Tev var buut lineaaras [ideaalas] pirmsizejas un ieejas kaskaades, bet deelja AB izejas iesleegshanaas/izsleegshanaas liela aatruma nekaada ooc nespees nokompenseet 'stupenjku'.
un Tev var buut ar kaartu nelineaaraaka in un pirmsizejas, arii izeja [bet taas tranji neiesleedzas ar sitienu], un rezultaats buus nesaliidzinaami labaaks [gan objektiivi, gan subjektiivi].
un par tiem parametriem - vo, zub daju, ka 0.01% 'maigu' kroplju ar K2, K3 signaala piikjos skan daudz maigaak/miikstaak/nianseetak kaa 0.01% 'stupenjkas'.  ::  to arii gribeetos kaadaa testaa izbaudiit.

a par likshanu. zini, es neraujos. jo - kaads meerkjis? es te neredzu diskusiju par teemu. labaakajaa gadiijumaa te ir 'es nokopeeju sheemu X'. nav briinumsheemas. attieciigi - ja nav intereses attistiit ideju, veidot savu, individuaalo sheemu, tad man te ko likt nav nekaadas jeegas. tad netaa ir 445 copy/paste versijas, ar aprakstiem un plateem.

----------


## Jurkins

kaspich, tas jau galīgi nebija uzbrauciens  ::  Es apmēram 20 gadus biju no ši sava kādreizējā hobija atgājis, tagad sāku pamazām iejusties atpakaļ. Traņi ir pavisam citi, par kādiem toreiz sapņot nevarējām. Tam pašam Agejevam nebija vajadzīga aizsardzība. pietika ar drošinātājiem, jo dēļ traņu mazā h21 pat ne īsais, bet uz 8 omiem pat mīkstais klippings gandrīz bija. Tagad ieliec sc5200 un sa1943 - oij, joperesete, kas tur notiek.
Mani pat ļoti interesē šī bezizslēgšanās situācija, bet nu neesmu redzējis foršu risinājumu, kuru būtu vērts atkārtot vai pilnveidot. Visur ir zemūdens akmeņi.

Starp citu, to Agejeva 1987 gada pastūzi ļoti varu rekomendēt. Skanēja kopā ar 203 Notu vienkārši dievīgi. Tagad ir pavisam citi opīši, pavisam citi traņi. Būs laikam pašam jāpamēģina uzraut kāds makets.

Plates zīmējums mani galīgi neinteresē. Vienmēr esmu zīmējis pats. Man vairāk patīk process (diemžēl)  :: 
Tā kā nav tā, ka te visiem vajag tikai copu/paste. Lai gan Tavi uzbraucienu osscaram ir nevietā. Mani skaudība pārņem  ::  redzot kā viņš savus projektus noved līdz gatavai kastei. Man viss parasti beidza atvilktnē - vienā baroklis, otrā pastūzis, un tad jau nākamā ideja.

----------


## kaspich

par noveshanu liidz galam - tur gan visu cienju, piekriitu.
driizaak nevis uzbrauciens, bet taadu niknumu izraisosh aicinaajums - laiks paariet pie pasha sheemu veidoshanas. un po, kaa skanees. saakumaa. un gan skanees labi! vnk kopeejot citus, vienmeer buusi to/citu eenaa! tas nav pareizi.

ok, ir priekslikums. kopiigiem speekiem domaat savu sheemu.
reku mana nelielaa ideja.


taatad: izejas tranja aizcirhsanos nomainam pret viena maza augstfrekvences traniisha aizveershanos.
OPama K=10 [aptuveni], tb, visaa diapazonaa straadaa normaalaa rezhiimaa [ja tas ir aktuaali]. opamps: aatrais, preciizais.
kads var ko shaadu iemest SPICEe, paskatiities dinamiku? attieciigi, saprast - vajag tam traniitim papildus navarotu pret aizcirshanos, vai nee.

nu, kaadu interesee paciiniities, padarboties?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Mošk vari īsumā pastāstīt kā tā shēma darbojas? Tā ir kautkāda puse no izejas kaskādes ?

----------


## Jurkins

Spicē nē, kapā varu ielikt. Bet... Tavā ideja ir veca kā pasaule. Strāvas spogulis, kurš seko līdzi strāvas izmaiņām izejas traņa emitera rezistorā. Nu OK, tur ir ielikts opamps ar K=10. Bet pieaugot ieejas signālam -> pieaugot kritumam uz rezistora, sekošanas shēmiņa centīsies strāvu dabūt atpakaļ, un tas galīgi nav good.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, izejas kaskades dalja.
kreisais apaksheejais tranis [viens no 2 tranzistoru sborkas] rada prieksspriegumu Io korekcijas trnja normalai darbiibai [tas, kursh nedaudz augstaaks].
OPams pastiprina Ur [r=0.1..0.5ohm, tiek izmantots I salaagoshanai starp izejas tranjiem un I meeriishanai].
ja Io kriit zem normas, U taa izejaa samazinaas, I korekcijas tranzistors veraas vairaak valjaa, un uztur I caur pasiivo plecu.
tb, atskjiriibaa no parastas AB klases, U avots starp pirmsizejas tranjiem jaanomaina ar I avotu.
diode starp tranja BE aizsargaa to pret Ube sprostvirzienaa paarsniegshanu [parasti 5..6V max].

----------


## kaspich

> Spicē nē, kapā varu ielikt. Bet... Tavā ideja ir veca kā pasaule. Strāvas spogulis, kurš seko līdzi strāvas izmaiņām izejas traņa emitera rezistorā. Nu OK, tur ir ielikts opamps ar K=10. Bet pieaugot ieejas signālam -> pieaugot kritumam uz rezistora, sekošanas shēmiņa centīsies strāvu dabūt atpakaļ, un tas galīgi nav good.


 nee, neko necentiisies dabut atpakalj! padomaa, kaa taa straadaa! pieaugot I [U kritumam uz R] korekcijas tranis aizveras un nekaadu ietekmi neatstaaj.
ok, kaa jau rakstiiju, ja baigi vajag, var padomaat par taa Io uztureeshanu paari uA robezhaas.

jaa, to probleemu par pretdarbiibu zinu, tieshi taapeec shii shema ir piekorigjeeta. pirms kritizeet, ieglubinies  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Pieņemsim, ka izejas pakāpes mierstrāva ir piekoriģēta uz 100mA. Pozitīvajā pusperiodā pieaugot ieejas spriegumam, caur to R strāva palielinās, sprieguma kritums palielinās, vai ar opi vai bez, bet šitas sprieguma kritums sāk vērt ciet strāvas spoguļa trani, cenšoties atgriezt strāvu uz tiem 100mA. Protams, pienāk brīdis, kad tas tranis aizveras, bet līdz tam brīdim ir riktīgas auzas.

----------


## kaspich

> Pieņemsim, ka izejas pakāpes mierstrāva ir piekoriģēta uz 100mA. Pozitīvajā pusperiodā pieaugot ieejas spriegumam, caur to R strāva palielinās, sprieguma kritums palielinās, vai ar opi vai bez, bet šitas sprieguma kritums sāk vērt ciet strāvas spoguļa trani, cenšoties atgriezt strāvu uz tiem 100mA. Protams, pienāk brīdis, kad tas tranis aizveras, bet līdz tam brīdim ir riktīgas auzas.


 nav tik traki. vnk nevajag paarforseet K visasi tai sisteemai. tas 50..100% kopeejaa paarraides K izmainjas nav nekas traks, ja vien nav asu cirtienu. pie liela saakotneejaa K - ooc izkompensees. ooc neizkompensees izejas tranju asos on/off cirtienus.  :: 

tb, par taas sekoshanas sisteemas K teemu: nevajag meegjinaat to [K] taisiit taadu, lai pie visiem apstaakjiem ir 100+/-0.001mA, mieriigi var pieljaut, lai pie otra pleca max aktiivas darbiibas [kad U uz otra pleca VT E pretestiibas ir 0.5..1V] Io nokriit no tiem 100 liidz 30..50mA. tad arii taa pretdarbiiba buus neizteikta un 'leeni' [ar mazu staavumu] izbeigsies  ::  a visu lazhu, kas ir leena, jaaspeej novaakt ooc.

----------


## Jurkins

Tā pretdarbībā jau notiek aktīvajā pusperiodā, kamēr strāvas spogulis aizverās, tur jau ir problēma. Mums vajag, lai aktīvajā pusperiodā pilnīgi nekāda regulēšana nenotiktu. Pasarg dievs, ja aktīvajā pusperiodā (kaut pašā apaksgalā) kaut kas izņemot ieejas signālu sāks regulēt strāvu caur gala trani.

----------


## kaspich

nu jau, nu jau.
kur tad ir taa shausmiigaa probleema? ja taas papildus reguleeshanas ietekmes IZMAINJAS nav tik straujas, ka ooc nespeej kompenseet - nav globaalas probleemas. tas taapat ir nesaliidznaami korektaak kaa pusleena/leena tranja aizcirshana ciet vai strauja iemeshana aktiivajaa modee.
shaada ietekme jau nevar nebuut - ja ir Io uztureeshanas sisteema, vinja ir ar preteeju [kaa ieejas signaals] ietekmi. diemzheel.
vnk, izmantojot lokaalo ooc [izejas un pirmsizejas kaskaadei] mieriigi var nodziit THD bez kopeejaas ooc liidz tiem magjiskajiem 1..2% - galvenais, lai harmoniku sastaavaa nav augheejo K produktu. tad kopeejaa nodziis THD lejaa liidz tiem 0.00X%. galvenais - lai nav cirtienu. vismaz peec manas izpratnes  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Pag,pag, vecīt! Kādi 1-2%?  ::  Parastam, protams, korekti izrēķinātam trīspakāpju emitera atkārtotājam vai tam pašam paralēlajam galam THD ir krietni mazāks. Ar tā saucamo strāvas šuntu (tiešs tulkojums no krievu val.) var dabūt vēl labāku rezultātu.
Nu tak ieliec kādu savu reālu superA skēmu ar tādiem parametriem, lai būtu jēga no tās papildu detaļu čupas nevis zaļu ideju.

----------


## Jurkins

Reku ir 1986. gada superA un strāvas caur rezistoriem gala traņu emiteros. Ne ar kādiemīpašiem parametriem amps neizceļās.

----------


## kaspich

paga, kuraa vietaa es runaaju par emmitera atkaartotaaju?
jurkin, vot nafiga man ko likt?
prieks kam? taapeec, lai buutu vnk tuksha muldeeshana?
taapeec, lai Tu vareetu ielikt 1986.gada sheemu un pateikt 'suudiigi parametri'?

kaada man interese diskuteet ar principiaali noliedzoshiem cilveekiem, kas pashi neko nespeej piedaavaat? es ljoti atvainojos, ka iejaucos juusu sheemu kopeetaaju pulcinjaa. es saprotu, ka piesaucot sveshus uzvaardus, var baigi gudri apspriesties kategorijaas 'labi/slikti'.
es saprotu, ka mani monologi par nevis absoluutajiem %, bet K produktu sastaavu un atrashanos/momentaano veertiibu nevienam nav uztverami.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad ieliec reālu shēmu nevis gudri runā. Parādi, kur ir tam superA tas superpuper efekts. Nu atver taču acis mums aklajiem. Starp citu strāva 1986. gadā plūda tieši tāpat kā 2010. gadā.

----------


## osscar

Visu cieņu , Kaspich,   tavām zināšanām , bet vajag arī pārējos respektēt. Jā -es pieskaitu sevi pie kopētājiem...(ok var jau tweekot, moodot, paralēli likt traņus, apaudzēt kāda autora shēmu - bet man patīk original) jo es varu tikai jaunas idejas, labākajā gadījumā simulatorā samest. Var jau visu ko darīt, bet vajag arī praktiski lodēt....un vajag daudz detaļu un mēraparatūras..(un tā nav visiem pieejama, un viens tāds 100W amps vismaz uz 10O ls pavelk detaļās...)..cik tad ir reāli to ekspertu, un inženieru LV (lielāka daļa te ir amatieru , ne inženieru) ? Man piem. patīk passa pieeja, jams savu discounted modeļu shēmas ( nu kas tur var būt pastūzī par 3000 USD - pāris IRFP , A klase  un viss= pašizmaksa labi ja 1000USD, bet daudziem patīk) , ieliek diy faniem atkārtošanai, protams ķīnieši ar uzreiz ebajā kitus piedāvā....Es būtu priecīgs noklonēt kādu LV autoru. 
ir visādas jaukas idejas manītas - preamps ar saules baču un led gaismu, pastūzis no paralēliem 18 vai 16 mazjaudas  opampiem, no 1000 jfetiem....
Visas šīs papildus shēmas, kuras itkā, nodrošina labāku pārslēgšanos un tipa A klases kvalitāti, līdz šim nav tā iedzīvojušās....kopē jau tikai to kas labi skan un shēma ir izanalizēta gadu gaitā uz izķerti visādi bagi....ķīnieši jau arī kopē nike un adidas nevis Rita vai Lauma...
Un jautājums uz ko mēs tiecamies - lielāku 2, 3, 4 smuku tīru harmoniku un lielāku kopējo THD...vai uz kopējo THD 0.00x% , toties 20 harmonikas ?  cilvēka auss jau nav spektra  mērītājs un tai savs redzējums par THD un harmonikām.....

----------


## kaspich

miiljie kopeetaaji u.c. entuziasti.

kur es saku kaut ko par super a kaa panaceju? es piemineeju, ka shajaa virzienaa esmu darbojies. jo man tas skjiet interesanti un pareizi. un piedaavaaju paaris idejas, ko attistiit. ja sheit nevienu neinteresee idejas ko attiistiiit, man nav interesanti likt gatavas sheemas. kaapeec lai es to dariitu?
taadeelj, lai kaadam ko pieraadiitu? nee, gatavi superpuper risinaajumi ir jaakomercializee [idejiski].
man absoluti nav intereanti sheit ielikt kaarteejo gatavo sheemu un piesaukt sveshu zemju personvaardus.
jo, kad ir dziljaak jaasaprot, kaa/kas darbojas, tad ir klusums. jo nav jau sajeegas, kaa izskataas.
nu, piemeeram, Jurkin, Tu ieliki to 1986.gada sheemu. ok, simulatoraa izskataas smuki. bet reaali dziivee taa super A nebuus/nestraadaas. es sheit varetu klaastiit, kaapeec, bet.. vai kaadam tas buus interesanti? vai kaads to sapratiis?
es it kaa meegjinaaju mudinaat ko projekteet pashiem/kopiigi, bet. kaa izskataas, tad paaris bisku saprotoshaakiem sheit patiik jauninjaiem vietu noraadiit, nevis ko dariit. ar dariit es nedomaaju - salodeet detaljas peec noraadiitaas sheemas noraadiitajaa plates ziimeejumaa.
atvainojos, ja kaadam uzkaapu uz varzhaciim.
lai dziivo simulatori un DIY foorumi  ::

----------


## guguce

Drīz 'D' klasē ieliks 2,8224 MHz  un digitāli noņems harmonikas...

----------


## Jurkins

Nē. kaspich, reālajā dzīvē tā 86. gada shēma strādā. Man bija tas pastūzis uz maketa nevis simulatorā (simulatoru toreiz nebija), uz emiteru rezistoriem oscilogrammas bija skaistas - tieši tādas kā teorijā. Nezinu kādi bija kropļi, man nav bijis Kg mērītāju un datoru ar labām skaņukartēm un softu ar ko kaut cik varētu izlīdzēties arī toreiz nebija, bet subjektīvi tas super A neskanēja. 
Tava iemestā ideja ir veca kā zeme, man nav vēlmes ņemot vērā Tavu attieksmi rakņāties pa to pašu vegalab forumu, kur ir ne viena vien tēma par šitiem bezizslēgšanās galiem, kuros šitā "Tava ideja" ir iztirzāta krustām šķērsām, pie tam ja jau esi strādājis, tad gan jau Tev ir kaut kas labāk izstrādāts. Nu parādi, lai mēs varam novērtēt superA priekšrocības. Es Tev skaidri un gaiši norādīju uz mīnusu šajā idejā (ko bez manis arī citi sen jau ir pamanīkuši) - nedrīkst sekošanas shēma aktīvajā pusperiodā kaut ko regulēt. Tāpēc čomi mēģina likt šotki diodes un vēl diez ko tik ne, bet pagaidām nevienam nekas nav sanācis. Nu tad attīsti tālāk to savu ideju, ja esi trīs galvas par mums visiem pārāks, mēs mācēsim novērtēt. 
p.s. Es ceru nākošgad dzirdēt kā Valdis Dombrovskis sumina labāko Latvijas izgudrotāju Kaspichu par viņa revolucionāro ieguldījumu skaņu tehnikā.

----------


## kaspich

jurkin, Tu pat nesaprati, kaadaa sakariibaa taa ir stabilitoni iesleegti Osccar ievietotajaa sheema, nerunaajot par pareejiem [rupjajiem] gljukiem, ko sarakstiiju stabinjaa.
Tu esi varonis, kad vajag jauninjajiem izrekjinaat darba rezhiimus un citiem 'noraadiit'.
bezgala skaudiigs un nenoviidiigs, ja izraadaas, ka kaads cits arii kaut ko dara. un, atskjiriibaa no Tevis, speej arii ko piedaavaat, ierosinaat.
man skumji, ja taada ir Tava attieksme pret lietu, jo ar taadu [attieksmi] Tu neaudz. un, cik saprotu - ja esi ar ampu lietaam darbojies pirms 20 gadiem, tad esi vecuma pilnbriedaa. un, a lidz shim briidim neesi speejis neko piedaavaat, tad arii vairs nepiedaavaasi. un, manis peec, vari rakties forumos liidz nelabumam, ja Tev galvenais ir pieraadiit, ka kaut kur kaut kas ko par probleemaam ir noraadiijis..  :: 
un, sore, argumenti 'man nav datoa skanju kartes, thd meeriitaajs..' es teikshu taa: atbilstosha skanju karte maksaa Ls 100..200, ar rezhektoru varees pameeriit THD arii ar Ls25 veertu skanju karti. sore, ja esi specs - speej nopelniit naudas apriikojumam. ja to nespeej, bet speej tikai par citiem panjirgaaties - turpini buut luuzers savas neprofesionalitaates augstaakajaa punktaa. atvaino par kritiku.

p.s. ja Tu uz zemajaam F, pie konkreetas t dabuuji 'korektas oscilogrammas' - man Tevi jaapbeedina. tur jau taa lieta - kameer taas oscilogrammas ir korektas, ar visu viss buus/ir kaartiibaa. vnk ir paaraak daudz iemeslu, kaadelj taaas var kljuut nekorektas.

----------


## Jurkins

Tev, Kaspich, ārstēties jāiet. Man šitā lieta ir vaļasprieks, nekad neesmu minējis, ka esmu profesionālis, tāpat kā osscars, kuram Tu nezin kāpēc brauc virsū, šķiet, nav profesionālis. Šis laikam nav Tava līmeņa forums, atvaino, nekā personīga. 
Tu lielies, ka Tev 187 izpildījumi, bet iemet kaut kādu pavisam jēlu "ideju", kura turklāt (atkārtojos) ir veca kā zeme, nav svarīgi vai tur ir opamps vai nav, shēmas būtība no tā nemainās. Tu esi tik kruts, ka kopemitera, kopbāzes un emitera atkārtotāja slēgumus taču nelieto, vai ne. Varbūt tranzistorus arī pats pagrabā no silīcija kausē. Lai Tev veicas.
Es labāk šajā forumā paskaidrošu kādam, kuram vajag, to ko zinu, nevis laistīšos ar žulti. 
Lai Tev jauka diena.

----------


## kaspich

man prieks, ka shajaa gadiijumaa Tu esi guvis kaadu iipashu atklaasmi. citos gadijumos gan taadu sapratnes devu nemaniiju  :: 
paraadi, luudzu, kur es lielos, veel vairaak - ar 1XX risinaajumiem  :: 
es ljoti atvainojos, ka nejuutu liidz Taviem kompleksiem. piedod, es Tavaa tragjeedijaa, ka profesionaalajaa jomaa darbojies citur, paliidzeet nevaru. bet, arii vainiigs nejuutos. 
es gan atljaushos teikt, ka inovaacijas skanju tehnikaa sleepjas tieshi niansees. jo neko vairaak par 3 pamatsleegumiem neviens nav izgudrojis.
bet, protams, ja beidzas argumenti/sajeega, var saakt piesaukt Dombrovski, pagrabu, u.t.t. domaaju, tas ir... pasvaks liimenis  :: 
K
p.s. redz, Tevi jau peec buutiibas neinteresee - kas/kaa [ja mees runaajam, piem., par to 1986.gada sheemu, kas it kaa straadaa/it kaa nav parametru]. Tevi jau interesee nodirst citus [shajaa gadiijumaa - mani].

----------


## Jurkins

> osscar - redz, lai ko jaunu izgudrotu, jaabuut ir atbilstosham liimenim. 99% speej atgremot. tachu, tas nenoziimee, ka nekaa jauna nav.
> man ir 3 nekur nebijushi super A klases risinaajumi. katram no tiem 177 realizaacijas nianshu..


  ::   ::   ::  
Studijā vienu, var bez niansēm.

----------


## kaspich

vot, taas nianses - Tavaa un citu paarzinjaa. aber luudzu, uz priekshu!  :: 
taa tas bija domaats. bet, laikam.. nebuus. 
jurkin - atslaabsti. esmu gatavs atziit, ka Tu esi shejienes kings  :: 

starp citu, ja ieksha tur, vari aizrakstiit citiem vechiem, kas arii neko shaja jomaa nav izgudrojushi [jo viss tachu jau ir bijis]:
5,621,357; 5,963,093; 7,236,111, un daudzi citi.
tur gan dzeki no SGS, Analog Devices, Texas instruments. bet Tu tieshi shaadaa pat stilaa vari vinjiem uzjautaat.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

OK, studijā vienu. (nianses pat nepieminēšu)  ::

----------


## osscar

Varbūt tad jāatver jauna tēma ? - Mana pastiprinātāja shēma  ...XXXX.... lūdzu komentārus , vai kā tā.   Nav ko kasīties, vajag klausīties.

----------


## kaspich

> Varbūt tad jāatver jauna tēma ? - Mana pastiprinātāja shēma  ...XXXX.... lūdzu komentārus , vai kā tā.   Nav ko kasīties, vajag klausīties.


 nee, nu man likaas, ka kaadam buus interesanti pat arii pieejamaam/kopeetaam sheemaam veikt kaadus lokaalus uzlabojumu [pirms paarkopeet], modificeet elementu baazi [pieejamiibas/cenas lietas], kaut ko pamainiit. 
bet, neskatoties uz patentu guuzmu, kas turpina gaazties no visiem lielajiem/vdeejiem/mazajiem razhotaajiem, ir cilveeki, kas vnk gaanaas.  es to nesaprotu. atvainojiet..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad izliec vienreiz, lūdzu, to shēmu, lai būtu, ko apspriest un uzlabot!!! Un varbūt tiešām uztaisi tai atsevišķu tēmu.

p.s. Vot lodēju uz lēna pašlaik vienu paša zīmētu shēmu ar Ņikitina gala pakāpes niansēm un kasos ar kaspichu, jau vairs pats nesaprotu kāpēc  ::

----------


## Zigis

Kādus gadus atpakaļ es arī tusēju krievijas forumos. 
Atmetu, kad savlaicīgi sapratu, ka tas var novest pie neatgriezeniskām psihiskām izmaiņām.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tad izliec vienreiz, lūdzu, to shēmu, lai būtu, ko apspriest un uzlabot!!! Un varbūt tiešām uztaisi tai atsevišķu tēmu.
> 
> p.s. Vot lodēju uz lēna pašlaik vienu paša zīmētu shēmu ar Ņikitina gala pakāpes niansēm un kasos ar kaspichu, jau vairs pats nesaprotu kāpēc


 vo, taa jau ir stadija  :: 
nee, liec savejo! apsolos buut draudziigaaks!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Zigi, krievu forumos, ja kāds jauniņais uzdod muļķīgu jautājumu vai kaut ko nesaprot, viņu nenoliek līdz zemei. Tas pats ir gan ir sakāms arī par DIYaudio, lai gan tas DIYaudio personīgi man diez ko neiet pie dūšas.

----------


## Jurkins

Nesasteidz, kaspich,  kad būs rezultāts, pozitīvs vai negatīvs, ielikšu.

----------


## kaspich

> Nesasteidz, kaspich,  kad būs rezultāts, pozitīvs vai negatīvs, ielikšu.


 vot, piemeers:
cik saprotu, Nikitins vnk paarkopeeja ruupnieciska ampa sheemu, cik lasiiju  :: 
kaapeec tad shajaa gadiijumaa nav taadas gaaniishanaas, bet pat vinja vaardaa nosaukts izejas tranju sleegums?  :: 

starp citu, pavisam fiksaas pieziimes:
1. es bi paarmestu to ampu invertejoshaa sleegumaa. pie bipolaarajiem ieejaas atkristu sinfaazaa modulaacija;
2. D1 nomainiitu pret 2 tranju sborku [kopaa ar Q3], tomeer korektaak [ok, tas infrazemo kompensatormezgls jau izvilks, bet tomeer];
3. ja ne filtru U.1.2. izejaa, tad vismaz riktiigu C kaa 1.integratoram, lai troksnju mazaak. un, ja p.2. izpildiitits, var buutiski palielinaat R28 [tomeer korektaak].

----------


## Jurkins

Stop, nepareizi saprati. Ņikitins bija konstruktors Creek Audio vai kā viņu tur sauc. Un šitai gals ar Logic Level lauķiem ir tiešām viņa izstrādāts.
Par invertējošo piekrītu. Man šķiet viņš kaut kur garajā penterē (par viņa creek audio pastūžiem) bija vairākas tēmas skaidroja, kāpēc izvēlējies neinvertējošo, par D1 arī piekrītu, bet par šo man šķiet pats autors atbildēja vienkārši - šitā shēma ir maksimāli vienkāršota. Nu tāds veselīgs kompromiss starp kvalitāti un sarežģītību. Fiška ir jaudas galā.

----------


## kaspich

> Stop, nepareizi saprati. Ņikitins bija konstruktors Creek Audio vai kā viņu tur sauc. Un šitai gals ar Logic Level lauķiem ir tiešām viņa izstrādāts.
> Par invertējošo piekrītu. Man šķiet viņš kaut kur garajā penterē (par viņa creek audio pastūžiem) bija vairākas tēmas skaidroja, kāpēc izvēlējies neinvertējošo, par D1 arī piekrītu, bet par šo man šķiet pats autors atbildēja vienkārši - šitā shēma ir maksimāli vienkāršota. Nu tāds veselīgs kompromiss starp kvalitāti un sarežģītību. Fiška ir jaudas galā.


 nu, tad taa teema ir veel slidenaaka  ::  bet, ok, tas uz Nikitina sirdsapzinjas  :: 
Rietumos gan nopietni atrunaa visas attiecibas starp darba deveeju un inzhenieriem [pie mums jau arii saak visaadus ierobezhojumus veidot], taadeelj info ir stipri ierobezhota no bijushajiem inzhenieriem..

----------


## Jurkins

Kaspich, beidz kašķēties ::  Vienā no tām tēmām viņš bija aprakstījis, ko viņš drīkst atklāt un ko nē un cik ilgi vēl. Gala pakāpes topoloģija nebija noslepenota.

----------


## MartinsDz

Nu tad tā esmu uzskricelējis galu (detaļas vel neesmu pasūtījis) gribu kārtīgi sagatavoties kā nekā nav no lētākajiem priekiem lai kaut ko nokurinātu   ::  
Lūdzu jūs dižgarus sniegt padomus un pakoriģēt shēmiņu lai dabūtu max kvalitatīvu skanējumu jauda šitam verķim līdz 80W 8Omi būs gana  ::  ar šāda veida un simulācijas progām neesmu saskāries savukārt ar rēķināšanu ir totālas auzas... (tranzistori mani nekad nav klausījuši) 
Paldies.

----------


## habitbraker

Gadījumaa kautkas ar pretsaiti nav kaartiiba?.

----------


## Jurkins

Atgriezeniskajā saitē nav rezistora (vai es neredzu šodien :: ) - Tavai shēmai pastiprinājuma koeficients ir 1. C2 liec pirms R1. Ieejai tomēr ir jābūt piesietai pie zemes. Pie tam R2 un atrgriezeniskās saites rezistoru (kuru es neredzu) vajadzētu likt vienādus. R4 un R5 nevajag. Un ar to C5 kaut kas nav. Nav pie rokas mikrenes datašīta, bet spinnim mozgom čuju, ka tā ir korekcija. Ja tā, tad šim jābūt kādas 1000...10000 reizes mazākam, ar 100 nanofarādiem varēsi tikai infraskaņu pastiprināt - nu tipa vaļus biedēt  :: .
Un vispār, nečakarē sev smadzenes. Ja gribi vienkārši pastiprinātāju, tad pameklē pie ražotāja standarta shēmu ar standarta nomināliem. Ja vēlies tiešām saprast, kam katrs elements ir vajadzīgs, tad ir cita lieta.

----------


## kaspich

+1 jurkina rakstiitajam;
C12, C13 mulsina. tb, jaaskataas datasheet, bet abu sleegshana nav pamatota. driizaak C atpakaljsaitee.
teiktu, ka VD1; VD2 vajag ar lielaaku Ipeak - labais tonis.
ja Tu taa smuki shuntee C4, tad to pashu dari arii ar C2
veel es dariitu sekojoshi: R9 uz puseem, no viduspinkta caur 339R uz izeju;
R10, R11 - ar zemu induktivitaati.

----------


## Jurkins

Kaspicham arī +1.
 ::  
C12, C13 palaidu garām. Nē nu moca jau to frekvenču raksturlīkni šitā ar, bet vai dotajā gadījumā to vajag, HVZ. Pie tam, šķiet, varētu būt problēmas iepirkt 45pF kondiņus   ::

----------


## MartinsDz

nu ja nagi līki  ::  sakarā ar atgriezenisko saiti tai ir jābūt 10KOmi (nav taka pa maz?), c1 pārlieku, R4 un5 aizvācu, C5 tiešām ir jābūt ~30pF, ja aizvāc C3 tad kapacitātei ir tādai kā c1? Diodes iebakstīsim ņiprākas  (rīt darbā) C12,13 Cancel, nesapratu par to : "R9 uz puseem, no viduspinkta caur 339R" nevaru iebraukt... kā tu to domā?

----------


## kaspich

> nu ja nagi līki  sakarā ar atgriezenisko saiti tai ir jābūt 10KOmi (nav taka pa maz?), c1 pārlieku, R4 un5 aizvācu, C5 tiešām ir jābūt ~30pF, ja aizvāc C3 tad kapacitātei ir tādai kā c1? Diodes iebakstīsim ņiprākas  (rīt darbā) C12,13 Cancel, nesapratu par to : "R9 uz puseem, no viduspinkta caur 339R" nevaru iebraukt... kā tu to domā?


 pievienojos Jurkinam - pie shaadiem jautaajumiem nav ko domaat par sheemu modificeeshanu. njem tipveida sheemu, un izmanto 1:1.

----------


## MartinsDz

Kā saucās labs stimulators šitādām lietām? Par ražotāja shēmu ir tā ka man nez-kāpēc viņa izskatās pārāk "šķidra" otrs iemesls nevaru kaut kā ieraudzīt detaļu nosaukumus kurus kurus viņi ieteiktu izmantot   ::  
Nu nāksies pašam burties, tikai tas patērēs krietni vairāk laika.

----------


## arnis

khmm, nez, 0,7L mosh :P

----------


## MartinsDz

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ļoti smieklīgi
kaspich, sakarā ar R9 tu domāji šādi?
Sakarā ar diodītēm ko sakāt par šādu variantu? UF4003?

----------


## kaspich

ehhhhh.
1. ko Tev pasham vajadzeeja/tu saprast: nav atada nominaala 339 ohm. man kljuudas peec tas sanaaca 330 vietaa. paskati, kas ir E6; E12; E24 rinda.
2. nahrena tie 339 omi ir 2W??? pareekjini jaudu, ja max uz vinjaam kritiis 2V.
3. nee, nomaini esoshaas 339 uz 51 ohm, bet 330 sleedz vadaa, kas aiziet no sho R krustpunkta uz izeju.

p.s. ja noraadi kaadu elementu, luudzu, linku uz razhotaaja datasheet. taa buus eertak.

p.s.jobansvrots. Tev saka - jaudiiigaakas diodes, Tu panjem.. I=1A. kuda?


da kaut 6A02 seerijas hlamu ieliec. ar tiem 400A pikjii Tu izeju neizkausi, pat 230 tajaa iepiljiijot, nerunaajot par dzirksteljojoshiem kontaktiem, on/off, u.c. nestandarta situaacijaam..

----------


## MartinsDz

Kļūdu labojums: diodes varētu likt UF5003 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet- ... F5003.html

----------


## kaspich

tuvaak patiesiibai.
tai R32, iespeejams, vajadzees kjeediiti: ar kaartu 330 ohm, 22pF [bet, nominaalus skati datasheet].

----------


## kaspich

intereses peec palasiiju to RU DIY forumu..
katraa zinjaa - visu cienju Nikitinam - kaadus 20(!!!!!!!!!!!) gadus atgremot vienu ar neko neizcljoshso diezgan neizdevushos sheemu 55 veidos.. taa jau ir stadija..sheemai virkne nopietnu truukumu un ierobezhojumu, bet - tik dragaa..  :: 

jurkin, reku cilveeks uzrakstiijis [man slinkums gari murgoties - i par taam diodeem geitos, i par I ierobezhoshanu, i par mosfetu ierobezhojumiem] idejisku lazhu, kas to simetriju sachakaree:
http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthread. ... %85/page14

Насколько я понимаю (разбирал Вашу схему оконечника еще при публикации в РадиоХобби), токи смещения на вых. транзисторах должны выравниваться автоматически и совпадать. В этом, собственно, основная фишка этой схемы. Однако на деле токи распределяются неравномерно!

В цепи сток-исток верхнего выходного транзистора течет ток покоя, а в нижнем течет сумма токов: ток покоя плюс ток резистора затвор-исток верхнего транзистора.

Эта разность токов особенно проявляется при малых токах покоя, и смещает выход усилителя, создавая ток в нагрузке. Ваша рекомендация увеличить ток генератора усугубляет проблему.

Конечно, Вы боретесь с этим явлением путем подачи внешнего смещения по цепи сервослежения. Т.е. от постоянки на выходе мы избавились.

А как быть с разностью токов покоя выходных транзисторов? Просто наплевать не получается, при токе покоя 50 mA сверху, в нижнем плече будет на Iсмещения больше.

Соответственно, верхний транзистор закрывается раньше времени, выходной каскад работает несимметрично, дает длинный спектр гармоник высокого порядка.

Возможно, в мои рассуждения вкралась ошибка, или всё так и есть?

----------


## osscar

nu klausītāji, ja ir vēlme varu šo sestdien kaut ko pie sevis paorganizēt, ja paspēšu - varēšu arī vinilu piedāvāt, tik jāpaskatās vai RRR UP0001 phono preamps ir strādājošs   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Un kā noritēs klausīšanās testi? Pastiprinātājiem būs sākotnēju iestādīti vienādi vismaz izejas līmeņi? Es nemaz nerunāju par vienādiem atgriezeniskās saites parametriem. Varēs klausītājiem nemanot pārslēgt akustiku no viena pestiprinātaja izejas uz otru, trešo...?

----------


## tornislv

Vienkārši _pesec_ , kādi te visi teorētiķi novākušies, Šnobeļa prēmijas laureāti disciplīnā "kā "pareizi" viss jādara". Ir vēl viena vieta, kur ir tik pat gudra publika, kas zin visu labāk par citiem - no gurķu marinēšanas līdz valsts pārvaldei - tie ir DELFU komentētāji...

----------


## osscar

pārslēgt nevarēs - tikai manuāli vadus skrūvējot, nav man tādu pārslēdzēju man nav. Ok, izejas līmeni var ar mikrovoltmetru iemērīt, nav jau neko oficiāls pasākums - tā just for fun, ja kādam ir interese salīdzināt kā kas skan vai neskan....nav jau laboratorija man.  Atgriezenisko saiti toč nevar regulēt..  ::  Labprāt paklausītos p3a , te vienam biedram bija te tāds uzcepts.

----------


## JDat

> Un kā noritēs klausīšanās testi? Pastiprinātājiem būs sākotnēju iestādīti vienādi vismaz izejas līmeņi? Es nemaz nerunāju par vienādiem atgriezeniskās saites parametriem. Varēs klausītājiem nemanot pārslēgt akustiku no viena pestiprinātaja izejas uz otru, trešo...?


 Nafig subjetīvā testā jāmaina atgriezeniskā saite? Tiek salīdzināti aparāti. Uzliek vienu, otru, trešo pastūzi un klausās. Kāda vēl regulēšana?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tāpēc, ka to kā skan nosalka tieši atgriezeniskās saites parametri nevis kādi tranzistori izejā. Ja jau iepriekš zināms, ka skanēs dažādi, tad kādi tur vēl testi.

----------


## JDat

Salīdzinam black box. Lai paliek kā autors ieregulējis. Parādi man kurš testā regulē pastiprinātājus? Tas ir jādara pirms testa.

----------


## kaspich

> Un kā noritēs klausīšanās testi? Pastiprinātājiem būs sākotnēju iestādīti vienādi vismaz izejas līmeņi? Es nemaz nerunāju par vienādiem atgriezeniskās saites parametriem. Varēs klausītājiem nemanot pārslēgt akustiku no viena pestiprinātaja izejas uz otru, trešo...?


 pag, par to atgriezenisko saiti vareetu smalkaak? iisti nesapratu..

----------


## kaspich

tas, ko es varu rosinaat:

1. tests 2 posmos. vienaa - ampa modelis [testeejamais] zinaams. otrajaa - blind tests. paarkomuteeshana - aiz aizskara. klausiitaaji zin tikai burtu: A/B/C
2. level izliimenjoshanai - saakumaa peec pink noise ar jebkaadu mic izliidzina liimeni. 15sek. darbs, un probleema atkriit  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā tā arī es to domāju.
Vēl tik jāņem vērā, ka frekvenču raksturlīkni ietekmē arī kondensatori kas ir pastiprinātāja ieejā(ja ir) un atgriezeniskajā saitē uz zemi. Šo ķēžu parametriem būtu jābūt vienādiem, ja reiz gribam salīdzināt dažādas shēmtehnikas pastiprinātājus.
Ātra un nemanāma pārslēgšana no viena uz otru- tas jau pats par sevi.

----------


## osscar

kondensators man ir tik čipampam. bet vai tad CDP izejā nav kondensators ? nedomāju ka kondensators te ir tik kritisks. Var jau taisīt kaut ko pārslēdzamu, tikai man vairs nefribas visu pārvienot, jo nesen visu saslēdzu......

----------


## JDat

To būvētājs izdara mājas. Mājasdarbs tā teikt. Ta ka vairāki salasās kopā tad notestē kastes, nevis regulē. Kaut kāda samopalu šķūningu pieeja. Salasoties katrs atrāda savu brīnumu nevis ķimerē ar lodāmuru. Pēc tam saka: ai man neskanēja perfekti, jo mājas palika tāda un tāda nomināla pretestība. Kuru tas interesē? Vai nu uztaisi mājās līdz galam vai nenes.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ā, nu ja jau domāts vienkārši paskatīties ko kurš sabūvējis, tad cita lieta.
Es biju domājis patestēt cik liela atšķirība ir starp gala pakāpēm kurām izejā ir bipolārie tranzistori vai lauktranzistori, vai arī salīdzināt kāda atšķirība starp LM un TDA.

----------


## osscar

nē var arī salīdzināt.  man vnk. negribas ar to mērīšanu ņemties, ja kādam ir mikrofons + kāds disks ar pink noise. varam organizēties. Skandu pārslēgšana gan būs biku manuāls pasākums, bet var mēģināt.

----------


## kaspich

> Jā tā arī es to domāju.
> Vēl tik jāņem vērā, ka frekvenču raksturlīkni ietekmē arī kondensatori kas ir pastiprinātāja ieejā(ja ir) un atgriezeniskajā saitē uz zemi. Šo ķēžu parametriem būtu jābūt vienādiem, ja reiz gribam salīdzināt dažādas shēmtehnikas pastiprinātājus.
> Ātra un nemanāma pārslēgšana no viena uz otru- tas jau pats par sevi.


 kaadaa sakariibaa? jebkuraa gadiijumaa - shiim kjeedeem ir jaabuut stipri virs skanjas diapazona.
tad jau tieshi tikpat aktiivi var mainiit arii korekcijas kondensatorus citaas vietaas.
un ooc kondensatori ir pret pashierosmi.
aa, uz zemi.. tie ir jaabuut/normaali ir infraskanjas diapazonaa.. kur probleema?

nee, kaut kaadu dumumu Tu te staasti..

----------


## AndrisZ

Ta mikrofonu nemaz nevajag. Interesē jau kā jūt atšķirību tieši klausoties. Nekā sarežģita jau nav. Visām gala pakāpēm padod vienu signālu (kaut vai no tā paša tava  RRR UP0001 un akustiku pārmaiņus pieslēdz izejām. Iepriekš tik vismaz jāsaregulē lai pie vienāda ieejas līmeņa būtu vienādi izejas līmeņi (parasti pie 1000Hz).
Nu un otrs, kā jau es teicu, ir lai frekvenčlīkni nosakošie elementi būtu daudz maz vienādi. Citādi ja viens griezīs apakšas nost pie 60Hz, otrs pie 15Hz, tad jau iepriekš zināms, ka pirmajam basu būs mazāk un nekāda normāla salīdzināšana neiznāks.



> aa, uz zemi.. tie ir jaabuut/normaali ir infraskanjas diapazonaa.. kur probleema?


 Pat PRO tehnikai bieži vien tā frekvence nemaz tik pārāk zema netiek izvēlēta.



> tad jau tieshi tikpat aktiivi var mainiit arii korekcijas kondensatorus citaas vietaas


 A vot tos gan atstāsim mierā, jo tie ir tādi, kādiem jābūt konkrētajam pastiprinātājam lai tas stabīli darbotos.
Vienādus jāpiedzen tos parametrus kurus var brīvi mainīt un kuri nav atkarīgi no paša pastiprinātāja uzbūves.

----------


## osscar

up001 neizmantoju ikdienā - tad labāk Cambridge audio - tam ir divas izejas uz ampu, vai pasīvo diskrēto poci - tam ar divas izejas un tad var bez preampa.

----------


## arnis

Nu un otrs, kā jau es teicu, ir lai frekvenčlīkni nosakošie elementi būtu daudz maz vienādi. Citādi ja viens griezīs apakšas nost pie 60Hz, otrs pie 15Hz, tad jau iepriekš zināms, ka pirmajam basu būs mazāk un nekāda normāla salīdzināšana neiznāks.

kas taa par huinju ? normaals amps tipiski paredzeets, 20-20000hz ( nje uuzhe ) . te jau aiziet runa kautkaadaas galeejiibaas, tjip lai uzlabotu ampa skaneejumu, njem kautkaadu nominaalu, kas patiesiibaa piegriezh skaabekli frekvenchu joslaa... nu tas tak ir garaam ...
Kaapeec vispaar taads iespringums peekshnji iestaajaas ? Ideja bija par testu, saliidzinot dazhaadu uzbuuves variantu subjektiivaas atshkjiriibas skaneejumaa / aprunaat/ iztirzaat taas, nevis, atnaac, paraadi, kas izdariits, un ej maajaas majas darbu dari maajaas utt - man piem buutu interesanti dzirdeet uz vienas ampa baazes kaa mainaas skanja ar dzilju un seklu OOC vai veel kaadiem citiem sheemu tehniskiem risinaajumiem, prieksh tam arii ir reguleeshana/ lodaamuri. Imo- nebija te nekaads plaans katram njemt savu kruto verkji un demonstreet, kam garaaks ....

----------


## kaspich

> Ta mikrofonu nemaz nevajag. Interesē jau kā jūt atšķirību tieši klausoties. Nekā sarežģita jau nav. Visām gala pakāpēm padod vienu signālu (kaut vai no tā paša tava  RRR UP0001 un akustiku pārmaiņus pieslēdz izejām. Iepriekš tik vismaz jāsaregulē lai pie vienāda ieejas līmeņa būtu vienādi izejas līmeņi (parasti pie 1000Hz).
> Nu un otrs, kā jau es teicu, ir lai frekvenčlīkni nosakošie elementi būtu daudz maz vienādi. Citādi ja viens griezīs apakšas nost pie 60Hz, otrs pie 15Hz, tad jau iepriekš zināms, ka pirmajam basu būs mazāk un nekāda normāla salīdzināšana neiznāks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				aa, uz zemi.. tie ir jaabuut/normaali ir infraskanjas diapazonaa.. kur probleema?
> 			
> ...


 A vot tos gan atstāsim mierā, jo tie ir tādi, kādiem jābūt konkrētajam pastiprinātājam lai tas stabīli darbotos.
Vienādus jāpiedzen tos parametrus kurus var brīvi mainīt un kuri nav atkarīgi no paša pastiprinātāja uzbūves.[/quote:2je0wo0k]

pag, ko noziimee 'jaaieregulee'?? ja ir pochi, tad ir ko reguleet, ja taadu nav.. ko tad?
par to zemo galu/ieejas C. nu, nez, manupraat, Tevis nosauktie 60Hz nav nopietni. ne velti standarti nosaka joslu un pielaides. ja testaa buus kaads amps, kam no 60hz ies 6db/oct uz leju - katram loham vajadzeetu dzirdeet/noteikt. un tad meerus pienjemt 'po hodu djela', ja taads dumums ir sadariits..

----------


## osscar

nuu 60Hz ir auzas, es vismaz esmu ar ģenģeri pie dažādā F pamērījis izejas spriegumu. viss vienmērīgs.Tā, ka domā vīri, ja ir vēlme varam savākties. Kaspich jau ierosināja klausīšanās testus  ::   es jau teicu, ko varu piedāvāt, nav man nekāda baigi dārgā gala akustika vai citi verķi, bet izvēle ir vismaz .

----------


## JDat

Oskar! tikai pieņem mērus lai kāds nosvilis pastiprinātājs neiedod DC tavām skandām.  ::  Ne ko nevar zināt. Kā ne kā pašbūvēti pastūžii  ::

----------


## arnis

ja nav gluzhi meeriitaaju pa rokaam, tad akustika jau sastaada tikai 50%, otra puse ir ausis ... wot ..

----------


## osscar

nu tas gan, vēl jau neviens nav pieteicies ar savu aparātu  ::  nu multimetrs jau ir pa rokai. gan jau ka max jaudu netestēsim un tumbas nededzināsim  :: 



tā kā esmu gatavs un verķi ir kaujas gatavībā, un ja ir gribētāji sestdien varam ko mēģināt, jo svētdien uz cope un drope, ja ne tad nākamā nedēļā....

----------


## AndrisZ

Tie manis rakstītie Hz ir tikai piemēra pēc. Pilnīgi venalga kādu frekvenci izvēlamies, galvenais vienādu.



> pag, ko noziimee 'jaaieregulee'?? ja ir pochi, tad ir ko reguleet, ja taadu nav.. ko tad?


 Ja nav, tad jāpieliek. Kā citādi domā salīdzināt pastiprinātājus ja vienam past. koeficients 5dB, otram 50dB (skaitļi nereāli arī piemēra pēc)  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> man piem buutu interesanti dzirdeet uz vienas ampa baazes kaa mainaas skanja ar dzilju un seklu OOC vai veel kaadiem citiem sheemu tehniskiem risinaajumiem,


 Jā, varētu būt interesanti. Samazinot atgriezenisko saiti pieaugs izejas līmenis. Lai korekti varētu salīdzināt kā skan ar dziļu un seklu saiti attiecīgi jāmaina ieejas līmenis lai skaļums nemainītos.

----------


## JDat

uz P.. paastiprinājumu. Ieejā tiek padots signāls (uz abiem vienāds līmenis). Uz skandām jābūt tāda pašam līmenim. Mani nekrata cik tev pastiprina. Mani krata tikai viena lieta: Apsēžos zālē/istabā un klausos kā skan. Vot tev i aklais tests. Nu un ka atšķirās. Pats vainīgs ka uztaisīji ar 5 vai 50 dB pastiprinājumu.
Līmeņu kalibrāciju veic iedodot 1 kHz sinusu ar iepriekš sarunātu līmeni (-10 dB piemēram). Izejā nomēra signāla līmeni un pieregulē ar skaļuma poci pastiprinātāju, lai abiem vienādi. Man nez kāpēc liekas (bet varu ķļudīties) ka jāmēra izeja abiem teiksim bez slodzes, vai arī uz vienu un to pašu slodzi uzkarinot uz pastiprinātāja izejas. Kurš griezīs skaļāk vai klusāk to mērītāji abi sarunā. Pēc tam jau klausās. Var arī  uzpeldēt situācija ka ar vienām skandām viens amps skan labāk ar citām atkal otrs. Visa salīdzināšanas gaita. Kāda tu pieregulēšanas ieviešana. Gala lietotāju ne kas tāds neinteresē. Gala lietotājs paņem kasti un klausās ne vis pieregulē saiti. Absolūti nepraktisks bulšit no inženiera puses. Tā aparātus nebūvē.

----------


## arnis

paga paga , tev Jdat taa retorika ne taadaa gultnee iet. Tu izraapies aaraa no sava P un paskaties, ka par sho teemu runaa / interesi izraada cilveeki, kuriem arii kautkas interesee, nevis prasts gala lietotaajs, kas seedees alja zaalee. Imo, ne taads shoreiz te ir meerkjis. Vai starp mums te komuniceejoshiem ir kaut *1* gala lietotaajs ? Ja jaa, tad lai vaacas aaraa no shiis diskusijas, un spazmas savaac liidzi ...

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, gribam salīdzināt pie. LM un TDA. Vienai iztaisam atgriezenisko saiti lai past. koeficients ir tie 5dB, otrai lai ir 50dB. Dodam iekšā vienu un to pašu signālu un secinam ka LM skan ļoti klusu, bet TDA brēc kā traka.
Jēga no tāda testa????

----------


## osscar

nu tveekošana imho, jāveic testa stadijā, ir autori kuri iesaka piem OOC rezistora vietā poci ielikt un pieregulēt pēc patikas (ir autori, kur tā arī ieaka darīt), un tādā garā- viens tiecas uz pēc iespējas mazāku THD - cits uz viņu prāt labāku skanējumu nevis cipariem - subjektīva lieta ir skaņa. Man jau ir gatavi izstrādājumi un pieregulēt neko netaisos-esmu salicis tā kā gribēju un tā arī lai paliek, ja kāds savu verķi grib pieregulēt un ir tāda iespēja - droši.Kaut kādus mēraparātus arī (oscili, ģenģeri varu sadabūt ja vajag)  Jā no tumbām arī daudz kas atkarīgs - katram pastūzim savs pāris  ::  
Man piem. būtu interesanti dzirdēt citu izstrādājumus   ::

----------


## kaspich

> man piem buutu interesanti dzirdeet uz vienas ampa baazes kaa mainaas skanja ar dzilju un seklu OOC vai veel kaadiem citiem sheemu tehniskiem risinaajumiem,
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Jā, varētu būt interesanti. Samazinot atgriezenisko saiti pieaugs izejas līmenis. Lai korekti varētu salīdzināt kā skan ar dziļu un seklu saiti attiecīgi jāmaina ieejas līmenis lai skaļums nemainītos.


 pilniiigs dumums peedeejos 5 Andra postos. nu kuda var suudu dziit...

----------


## kaspich

Andri - paskati, luudzu, ko noziimee shie koncepti - dzilja/sekla oooc. tas nav 50/58db  :: 
tas ir PAVISAM kas cits.

----------


## AndrisZ

Uh, nu gan sakompromitējos!  ::  
"Ņemu savus vārdus atpakaļ!" kā teica viens mans kursabiedrs, kad eksāmenā bija sastāstījis galīgās muļķības.  ::

----------


## Zigis

Man personīgi ir apmēram vienalga "objektīvie" testi. Ja pasākums tiešām notiek, labprāt to F5 gribētu paklausīties, kā saka, labēk vienreiz dzirdēt nekā simtreiz lasīt.
No savas puses neko daudz šobrīd nevaru piedāvāt. RIIAA pasīvo uz lauķiem, varbūt Aikido preampu/ausu ampu uz 6n8p, ja vakar pirktās lampas nekrekšķēs.

----------


## osscar

jā ja dabūšu rīt LP aparātu, tad RIAA derētu. Nu ja gribi F 5 paklausīties, varam sarunāt arī privāti. uzsit PM.

----------

